# Situation auf Erengrad gekipt?



## Elindir (19. April 2009)

Seit einigen Tagen raiden die Destros jeden Tag Altdorf... 

Das ist ja schön und gut, nur haben wir jetzt einen Bonus (anscheinend weil wir weniger sind) aber Trotzdem überrennen wir die Festungen.. sind keine Ordis mehr anwesend? Oder an was liegt das (wohl nicht am CP nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

zudem ist es bei euch auch unspielbar während einem Stadt Raid? Ich habe absolut kein bock einzuloggen wenn Altdorf angegriffen wird. Es ist sinnlos. Heute wollte ich während dem Stadt Raid FGH machen(Stadt Inis).... unmöglich, absolut kein Skill kam an. Dauern LD's und Lags ohne ende

Was haltet ihr von der Situation auf Erengrad? Mir mach das kein Spass mehr. Alles was ich möchte sind Scenarios und Inis... auf ORvR scheisse ich! aber solange keine Scenarios und keine Inis mehr funktionieren wegen massiven ORvR lags hat das Spiel kein Sinn mehr für mich...


ich hoffe auf baldige Patches bezüglich Performance... UND ICH SCHEISSE AUF NEUE SPIELINHALTE SOLANGE ALLES NOCH LAGT!

PS: immoment wird auf Erengrad Altdorf angegriffen und ich hab kein bock auf ne scheiss lagparty... sone scheisse!


----------



## DerTingel (19. April 2009)

und die stadtini ist ebenfalls wieder abgestürzt...dann kam man lange zeit nicht rein. als ich wieder drin war, hatten wir nurnoch 20min und ich konnte den spawnpunkt nicht verlassen, da die tore geschlossen waren. andere konnten anscheinend einfach durch laufen, bei mir half nur ein relog. 
gelagt hat es ebenfalls wieder...es war wieder unspielbar. ich frage mich warum sie gebiete instanzieren, diese dann aber trotzdem nicht flüssig laufen. 
ich finde es langsam echt traurig...WAR besitzt ein riesiges potential, welches nichtmal ansatzweise ausgenutzt wird. spieler werden durch server probleme abgeschreckt und vergrault. 
zusätzlich kommen die massiven probleme mit jedem patch. klar, es ist normal in sämtlichen mmo´s dass nach einem patch hotfixes nötig sind, aber irgendwie wird es mit jedem patch schlimmer. 
naja, abwarten und tee trinken. nachher steht order sicherlich wieder in der unvermeidlichen, vielleicht haben sie ja mehr glück mit der performance...und wir können wenigstens mal einigermaßen lagfrei um eine stadt kämpfen. 
mfg


----------



## xerkxes (19. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Seit einigen Tagen raiden die Destros jeden Tag Altdorf...
> 
> Das ist ja schön und gut, nur haben wir jetzt einen Bonus (anscheinend weil wir weniger sind) aber Trotzdem überrennen wir die Festungen.. sind keine Ordis mehr anwesend? Oder an was liegt das (wohl nicht am CP nerf
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte Destro der Order die Taschentücher leihen die sie nach 1.2 verwendet hat, ihr braucht sie ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer die Weltherrschaft will, der muss auch Rückschläge verkraften können.


----------



## El Homer (19. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Destro der Order die Taschentücher leihen die sie nach 1.2 verwendet hat, ihr braucht sie ja jetzt wohl nicht mehr oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das finde ich auch !
wir waren lange Zeit ihnen überlegen und die waren davon bestimmt auch nich angetahen.
Abwarten und Bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jethrothull (19. April 2009)

Ahoi Erengradler.. Denke mal die Situation kann uns beiden Fraktionen nicht gefallen.. Gab jetzt 2 mal innerhalb von 12 Stunden Altdorfangriff..1mal war Server für Stunden down und heut mindestens 2mal Zonecrash mit schöner langer Warteschlange bis zum einloggen..Der Grund warum wir Ordis kaum noch was hinkriegen liegt wohl auf der Hand..Es ist 1. kaum, spielbar im normalen t4 und 2. können sich einige auch stundenlang nicht mit ihren 40ern einloggen und 3. ist es wohl auch Frustration und Ohnmacht..Ihr bekommt 20% Bonus auf Fraktion und unnere Leute können stundenlang keine Inis7szs oder sonstwas machen..Hier ist GOA/Mythic gefragt in unner beider Interesse..Gibt doch nix schönres als was zu moshen..Doch im Moment ist es kaum möglich..


MFG Simaru <Alte Garde>   Erengrad


----------



## extecy (19. April 2009)

auf carroburg kommt es mir auch vor das die dominanz der ordnung vor patch nun gekipt ist 
grund 1 ist wohl der aktuelle patch das viele destros wiedergekommen sind ...
grund 2 wird wohl allem anschein der sein das weil es vor pacht zuwenig destros gab einige der ordnungs spieler keine lust mehr haben weil es schlicht weg kei gutes pvp gab und deswegen auch aufgehört haben


----------



## Omidas (19. April 2009)

grund3:
Das weswegen die Order so stark war ist angepasst worden.
Order war vor dem Patch so stark, weil sie seit eh und je mehr
Range (vorallem BWs) hatten. Jetzt könnt ihr wieder mit euren
Meeles auftrumpfen. Die Festungen kriegen wir kaum gedefft,
weil der Tankwall durch unsere anderen Gruppensetups sehr
stark unter euer andrücken leidet.

Aber mal schauen wies siche einpendelt. Sieht im Moment ja
gut ausgeglichen aus.


----------



## heretik (19. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Order war vor dem Patch so stark, weil sie seit eh und je mehr
> Range (vorallem BWs) hatten. Jetzt könnt ihr wieder mit euren
> Meeles auftrumpfen.



Es wurde doch mit 1.2.1 kein einziger Fernkampfangriff generft, außer dass das Stacken des GTAE unterbunden wurde.


----------



## Omidas (19. April 2009)

Der Punkt bezog sich auch mehr auf Festungen und Burgen.

Im offenem Gelände sind bei gelichstarken Seiten die Kämpfe sehr
erfreischend ausgeglichen. (Natürlich aber etwas zugunsten der 
Order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Nur in den Engstellen merkt man es doch den GTAoE nerf doch.
Order konnte den Meelewall der Destros so knacken und konnte
die antürmenden Massen gut dezimieren. Jetzt bricht unser sehr
dünner Tankwall doch schnell den Ansturm. Und was dann die
Meeles an den Stoffies oben machen ist klar.

Sag ja nicht das es irgendwie unfair im Moment wär. Nur Order
muss sich erstmal darauf einstellen und neue Wege finden dagegen
zu halten. (in keeps/Festungen)


----------



## Ankar (19. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und die stadtini ist ebenfalls wieder abgestürzt...dann kam man lange zeit nicht rein. als ich wieder drin war, hatten wir nurnoch 20min und ich konnte den spawnpunkt nicht verlassen, da die tore geschlossen waren. andere konnten anscheinend einfach durch laufen, bei mir half nur ein relog.
> gelagt hat es ebenfalls wieder...es war wieder unspielbar. ich frage mich warum sie gebiete instanzieren, diese dann aber trotzdem nicht flüssig laufen.
> ich finde es langsam echt traurig...WAR besitzt ein riesiges potential, welches nichtmal ansatzweise ausgenutzt wird. spieler werden durch server probleme abgeschreckt und vergrault.
> zusätzlich kommen die massiven probleme mit jedem patch. klar, es ist normal in sämtlichen mmo´s dass nach einem patch hotfixes nötig sind, aber irgendwie wird es mit jedem patch schlimmer.
> ...




Bei uns auf Averland ist im t4 auch nicht gerade das beste, wir kämpften in Praag und plötzlich fielen der schlund und die Reikwald feste....ist ja interessant und das gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (19. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Aber mal schauen wies siche einpendelt. Sieht im Moment ja
> gut ausgeglichen aus.



Sicher das du auf Erengrad spielst?

Destro war heute mittag bis 3 etwa in Altdorf, und hat mittlerweile Reikwald wieder erobert und steht in Eataine. Die Locks liefen übrigens gleichzeitig. Reikwald waren angeblich 6 WB während wir in Eataine von 96 Spielern überrannt wurden (Die Anzahl kommt von der Benachrichtigung wegen Gildenkeep).

Wo da die zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit sein soll kann ich nicht sehen.

Edit sagt: Eataine is mittlerweile auch gelockt.

So wie das ausschaut wird das der dritte Altdorfraid in 24 Stunden. Man kommt ja nichtmal zum deffen in die Festung rein, man landet immer auf dem Charauswahlscreen.


----------



## Omidas (19. April 2009)

Sry für die Verwirrung. Me Caroburg.

Hab den 3ten Grund allgemein für die Order geschrieben. Und
bin dann ins Schwafeln gekommen.

Aber bei euch kommts ja auch anscheinend gar nicht zu dazu,
das man ausgeglichene Kämpfe hat. Den die sind zumindest
bei uns dann sehr ausgeglichen.


----------



## Skathloc (19. April 2009)

Übrigens die Festung wurde grad in 10 Minuten überrannt. Macht echt keinen Spaß von Spaltas, DoKs und Sorcs zerrissen zu werden. 2Mal Altdorfdeff in 3 Stunden, und 3 Mal in 24 Stunden


----------



## DerTingel (19. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Übrigens die Festung wurde grad in 10 Minuten überrannt. Macht echt keinen Spaß von Spaltas, DoKs und Sorcs zerrissen zu werden. 2Mal Altdorfdeff in 3 Stunden, und 3 Mal in 24 Stunden



kenne ich irgendwoher...von die anfangsphase von patch 1.2 wo order 3 mal an nem we in der unvermeidlichen war. ist schon nicht schön. 
aber das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn man den content wenigstens vernünftig spielen könnte. ich deffe auch gerne die stadt, aber nur wenns vernünftig läuft. 
jetzt nach altdorf??? wieder rumlaggen? neee. ich mach jetzt lv. viel spaß den deffern und den angreifern.
mfg


----------



## Norjena (19. April 2009)

Der ganze AoE Scheiß muss weg, und vor allem die lags, dann, können wir wieder über neuen Content reden.....

Mir stinkts imo sogar als Zauberin im T3, 10 Leute davon 7 Zauberinnen oO? Und alle (außer mir) auf lol AoE geskillt....
Sinds keine Zauberinnen im Überschuß dann eben Spalta..alle anderen Klassen sind eher weniger vertreten, Heiler sinds nur dann zuviele wenn ich selbst ans Heilerin mit gehe.

Macht irgendwie wenig Spaß mit so wenig Abwechslung.


----------



## Rorgak (19. April 2009)

Natürlich muss jeglicher AoE Stark reduziert werden, aber das kapiert mythc nicht die entsprechend gut bezahlten Leute haben wohl zuviel Matsch in den Ohren xD.


----------



## Stancer (19. April 2009)

Ich stell mir die gleiche Frage wie es kommt das man Wochenlang nix von den Destros sieht und kaum gibts nen Rufbonus überrennen sie alles und jeden.

Es ist nun eigentlich wieder genau wie zu Release, wo die Destros genau die gleiche Überlegenheit hatten. Das lässt mich dann darauf schließen, das es nie eine Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit der Ordnung gegeben hat und die Destros wirklich eine Kindergartenaktion wie RvR-Streik betrieben haben. Ob der Ruf-Bonus das beabsichtigte Ziel dieses Streiks war glaube ich jedoch nicht aber es ist schon lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt, das die Destros Wochenlang die Foren vollgeheult haben wie unterlegen und wenige sie doch sind und alleine heute innerhalb von 6 Std es 2mal nach Altdorf schaffen. Schon um 8 Uhr morgens rennen Destro Zergs mit 100+ Spielern rum und letzte Nacht haben wir gerade so eine Burg mit etwa 80-100 Orderspielern gegen über 200 Destros verteidigt.

Also ein unterlegenes Reich sieht für mich anders aus und hoffe sie kriegen den Ruf-Bonus schnellstens wieder entzogen !!


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. April 2009)

Leider hab ich vor 2 Wochen mein Abo beendet. Aber ich hätte es zu gerne mal live miterlebt, wie Order nach CP und AoE Nerf endlich mal den Arsch versohlt bekommt :>

Jetzt liegts natürlich direkt wieder an Spielerzahlen. Was mich wundert: So viele Order Spieler meinten, sie hätten die besseren Spieler, die bessere Organisation....

Wo ist eure Organisation nun? Lächerlich. Es war offensichtlich, dass die Balance klar PRO Order war, diese Zeiten sind nun vorbei.

Da hätte ich fast wieder Lust, mein Abo zu erneuern :>



Stancer schrieb:


> Ich stell mir die gleiche Frage wie es kommt das man Wochenlang nix von den Destros sieht und kaum gibts nen Rufbonus überrennen sie alles und jeden.
> 
> Es ist nun eigentlich wieder genau wie zu Release, wo die Destros genau die gleiche Überlegenheit hatten. Das lässt mich dann darauf schließen, das es nie eine Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit der Ordnung gegeben hat und die Destros wirklich eine Kindergartenaktion wie RvR-Streik betrieben haben. Ob der Ruf-Bonus das beabsichtigte Ziel dieses Streiks war glaube ich jedoch nicht aber es ist schon lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt, das die Destros Wochenlang die Foren vollgeheult haben wie unterlegen und wenige sie doch sind und alleine heute innerhalb von 6 Std es 2mal nach Altdorf schaffen. Schon um 8 Uhr morgens rennen Destro Zergs mit 100+ Spielern rum und letzte Nacht haben wir gerade so eine Burg mit etwa 80-100 Orderspielern gegen über 200 Destros verteidigt.
> 
> Also ein unterlegenes Reich sieht für mich anders aus und hoffe sie kriegen den Ruf-Bonus schnellstens wieder entzogen !!



Wo ist das Problem? Ihr könnt doch mit eurer tollen Organisation und eurem Playerskill die Schlachten gewinnen? Du meintest doch auch ganze Zeit, Balance wäre ok. Naja, deswegen wurde jetzt auch einiges generft bzw. AoE und CP, weil alles ok war :>

Es ist lustig, als Order zu schwach war, waren Spielerzahlen Schuld. Danach war Order übermächtig, es lag nur an Playerskill und Organisation, und jetzt? Wurde mit 1.2.1 eure Organisation und euer Playerskill weggepatched?


----------



## Stancer (19. April 2009)

Ich sage auch nach wie vor das Balancing gut ist. Komischerweise hört man kaum noch einen Destro über die angeblich achso Übermächtigen BW oder Siggis schimpfen, wobei die mit 1.2.1 eigentlich keinen wirklichen Nerf bekommen haben. 

Ja wir waren zu Release unterlegen und wir haben dies mit Organisation ausgeglichen. Wir waren eigentlich auch permanent unterlegen, nur die Destros haben halt mal 1-2 Monate RvR gemieden und was weiss ich gemacht !!

Momentan ist die Ordnung geschockt von der so plötzlich übermächtigen Zerstörung. Viele kommen damit gar nicht klar und waren den Easymode der vergangenen Wochen zu stark gewohnt.

Aber warte mal 1-2 Wochen ab bis wir uns gefangen haben. Bei uns läuft momentan alles sehr chaotisch. Gute Verteidigungen gab es z.b. gestern Nacht aber Tagsüber rennt der meiste Teil planlos herum. 
Wenn die Spieler begreifen, das man nun taktischer spielen muss dann werdet ihr nicht mehr so fix nach Altdorf kommen wie die letzten Tage.


----------



## Skathloc (19. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich sage auch nach wie vor das Balancing gut ist. Komischerweise hört man kaum noch einen Destro über die angeblich achso Übermächtigen BW oder Siggis schimpfen, wobei die mit 1.2.1 eigentlich keinen wirklichen Nerf bekommen haben.
> 
> Ja wir waren zu Release unterlegen und wir haben dies mit Organisation ausgeglichen. Wir waren eigentlich auch permanent unterlegen, nur die Destros haben halt mal 1-2 Monate RvR gemieden und was weiss ich gemacht !!
> 
> ...



/sign

Die Organisation der Order ist im Moment -weiß der Henker warum- vollkommenen im Eimer.
Es laufen zu viele 6er Gruppen alleine rum, anstatt sich mit anderen zusammen zu tun. Die RP von den SFZ kann man ja nicht teilen, hätte man ja nen Nachteil...

Ich denke es wird ein paar Tage dauern bis sich die Spieler wieder gefangen haben und merken, dass man nun nicht mehr alleine rumlaufen sollte, wie es danach weiter geht wird man sehen. Ich wage da keine Prognosen.


----------



## allakazomm (19. April 2009)

;-)

Schade wenn man der anderen Seite den Erfolg nicht zugestehen kann. Nun ist das Spiel wieder ausgeglichen, jetzt jammert halt die Order. Vor 1.2.0 ging es doch auch mit Organisation und etwas Talent für seinen Char auch. Ich spiele auf verschiedenen Server beide Fraktionen und kann auch beide Seiten sehen.
Natürlich frustriert es wenn die Hauptstadt unter Belagerung steht. Muss ich gleich den Kopf in den Sand stecken?
Mir liegt es dann eher daran was auf die Beine zu stellen und mit Ehrgeiz und Motivation was dagegen zu unternehmen.
Sicherlich die Lags nerven absolut und was da an Serverperfonance draufgeht ist auch schlimm.

1.2.0 hat es dann für Destroseite etwas uninteressant gemacht, weshalb viele bei die Order gewechselt sind. Das es nun wieder etwas schwieriger ist finde ich voll i.O. .
Man muss zugeben das es vor dem neuesten Patch echt ein wenig zu leicht war für die Order, egal in welchem Bereich ob Festung , Burg, oder RVR.Das hat sich nun einfach wieder geändert und man muss seinen Grips mehr anstrengen nun und endlich wieder weg vom zwei Tasten Char.Ich für meinen Teil halte die Verbesserungen mit dem neuen Patch für gut gelungen , was das PVP -RVR betrifft.Auch Die verbesserungen an den Burgen und den Waffen finde ich gelungen.Perfomance ist auch bei vielen gestiegen durch einige Änderungen in diesem Bereich.

Na und was jetzt schlecht ist , macht der nächste Patch weg.Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel , wo kann man sonst solche fetten Schalchten gegen richtige Gegner erleben?Auch wenn es manchmal laggt oder der Server abscheißt, das bekommen die sicher in den Griff.
Dranbleiben Leute, auch mal ne Woche pause einlegen und wieder reinschauen , da ändert sich schon vieles.
Lasst uns weiter kloppen und streiten aber resigniert nicht einfach, das Spiel hat noch enorm Potential.


Interpunktion und Orthographie des Postings ist frei erfunden.
Eine Übereinstimmung mit aktuellen oder ehemaligen Regeln wäre rein zufällig und ist nicht beabsichtigt.Wer Fehler findet darf sie gerne behalten.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber warte mal 1-2 Wochen ab bis wir uns gefangen haben. Bei uns läuft momentan alles sehr chaotisch. Gute Verteidigungen gab es z.b. gestern Nacht aber Tagsüber rennt der meiste Teil planlos herum.
> Wenn die Spieler begreifen, das man nun taktischer spielen muss dann werdet ihr nicht mehr so fix nach Altdorf kommen wie die letzten Tage.



Ich werde mir Warhammer Online eh so schnell nicht mehr antun, also brauch ich auch nicht abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal sehen, vllt. wird der Content Patch immer Sommer so gut, dass ich doch wieder Lust auf Warhammer Online bekomme. Aber PVE und Crafting sind hier einfach zu schlecht, und im PVP zu viel im Argen, vor allem die Performance :<


----------



## zadros (20. April 2009)

gibt halt seitm patch kein rain of fire rubbeln mehr - ihr müsst euch was neues ausser dem stun+rof ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: 2-3?! Altdorf raids und bei 2 davon sind die server abgeschmiert bzw. herunter gefahren worden ... super sache das!


----------



## pbODW (20. April 2009)

Naja, allein die Tatsache, dass bestimmte Skills wie Feuerregen nicht mehr stacken macht es meinem Wachtposten-Chosen wieder möglich einfach durchzulaufen und böse unter den Feinden rumzuholzen. Außerdem schien es mir, dass auch die Gruppenheilung der Sigmarpriester schwer gelitten hat, denn die waren nach 1.2.1 so stark wie ein Blatt im Herbst. Das ist aber ein rein subjektiver Eindruck meinerseits. Jedensfalls habe ich 10 Szenarios durchgeackert und die Zerstörung hat fast alle mit hohem Abstand gewonnen. Ich denke jedoch, dass sich die Order wieder fangen wird, nachdem der Anfangsschrecken überwunden ist.

Was die Lags bei Stadtraids angeht: Untragbar und der letzte Tropfen, der das Fass bei mir zum Überlaufen brachte. Ich spiele seit VÖ regelmäßig dieses Game, da es trotz aller Unkenrufe großes Potential hat aber das nach dieser ganzen Zeit in einem RVR-Spiel genau dieser Punkt immer noch nicht vernünftig läuft, ist mir eine monatliche Gebühr einfach nicht mehr wert, mal sehen, wie es in ein paar Monaten ausschaut.


----------



## Kontessa (20. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie das bei den anderen Ordergilden so ausschaut, bei uns haben wir jedenfalls seit einiger Zeit massive Rückgänge an aktiven Membern zu verbuchen, allgemein gesehen gibts aber auf jeden Fall noch genug Order. Gestern waren bei uns so zwischen 3-6 Leute on, von ca 60.  Liegt jetzt weniger an der schwachen Order, wir kommen von Middenland wo wir das eh so gewöhnt waren - und ich sehe dass hier diesbezüglich auf Erengrad ein bisschen anders. Weder Order noch Destru war hier zu irgendeinen Zeitpunkt seit dem Transfer "zu Wenige" meiner Meinung nach.

Das alles liegt eher an dem drecks Lag und den Serverabstürzen und daran, dass viele nun die 6er Gruppen für sich entdeckt haben. Im Übrigen gehen die 6er Rubbelgruppen immernoch so gut wie vorher, grade erst am Freitag wieder nen Sc gehabt mit nem BW mit 900k Schaden. Das macht nunmal viel mehr spaß, als Zerg trifft Zerg und der größere gewinnt. Darüber hinaus sind die regeläßigen Städteraids die wir hier auf Erengrad haben einfach nur ein Spaßkiller, völlig egal welche Stadt nun grade dran ist. Jedes WE ne Stadt offen, es nervt nurnoch dieser laggende PvE Endgame Content.


----------



## Slaycharly (20. April 2009)

Die Rubbelgruppen sind definitiv immer noch zu Assi, gestern Mittag in Reikland auf Carroburg an der Reikwacht von immer der gleichen 6er Combo (2xBW, 2xSiggi, 2xSonni) umgerubbelt worden,..ich will nicht wissen was die in der Zeit an Ruf mit unserm Zerg gemacht haben........

Will auch mal mitrubbeln^^,...wir waren jedenfalls viel viel mehr, hatten aber keine Chance gegen die Kombo, die waren einfach nicht down zu kriegen^^ (Zerg war leider nich komplett TS)......ich gönns ihnen, aber hart war des scho.

Und da is man im AE der BWs trotzdem noch zerplatzt,...dahingehend hat der Patch nix gebracht, aber solange wir wieder in Festungen kommen sollen die rumAEn wie se wollen, mir wayne


----------



## xerkxes (20. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich auf Carroburg spiele, wo sich die Order langsam wieder zu erheben scheint, glaube ich, dass Ordnung bald wieder einen Buff erfahren wird, der evtl. ihre Meleeklassen aufwertet. Bitte greift nicht zu den selben Mitteln wie die Zerstörung und bleibt dem RVR fern um dann heulend zu verkünden, dass die Balance auf einem Server gekippt sei und deswegen Accounts ablaufen.

@Slaycharly

Rubbelgruppen sind die Domäne der Zerstörung auf Carroburg. Siehe unclean (mit einem unglaublichen Eldoran & Support) und Nachos, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben. Sie haben wohl auch den größten Anteil zu den Erfolgen der Zerstörung in den letzten Tagen beigetragen und zumindest Eldoran, Vikinga, usw. verdienen Respekt, weil sie sich auch nach 1.2 nicht versteckt haben, wo sie von ihrer Fraktion im Stich gelassen wurden.


----------



## pbODW (20. April 2009)

Naja, die Accounts laufen nicht unbedingt wegen den Balancing-Problemen aus, sondern weil es einfach immer noch ähnlich unspielbar ist, wie zu Anfangszeiten im letzten Jahr.

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich mit einem Char in der T4-PVE-Zone unterwegs bin und es wegen Lags einfach nicht spielbar ist, da gerade eine Hauptstadt angegriffen wird (nein, ich wollte den 31er leveln, damit er mal bei den Goßen mitspielen kann)

Das man immer noch nicht jederzeit in die Festungen kommt, egal ob Freund oder Feind usw.

Das schreckt die Spieler langsam aber sicher ab, in meiner Gilde gab es aus diesen Gründen schon einige Abgänge zu verzeichnen und ganz ehrlich: Zu recht, wer will schon etwas bezahlen, dass er nicht richtig nutzen kann.


----------



## pulla_man (20. April 2009)

die server struktur ist einfach unglaublich schlecht von goa zusammengestellt. wenn ich in 90% der fälle in denen ich einem gegner hinterherrene ihn nicht hauen kann weil angeblich das ziel ausser reichweite ist, aber die kollisionsabfrage schon grieft, dann kann es das nicht sein.

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind die server in amerika auch um einiges besser als unsere gammelserver hier in eu. ich würde mich zumindest freuen, wenn wenigstens einmal eine aussage von goa kommt, wo gesagt wird, "ja wir haben scheisse gebaut, entschuldigt das bitte. wir werden die uns zur verfügung stehenden mittel einsetzen um die server zu verbessern."

aber so wie es momentan aussihet können wir lange darauf warten. ich habe das gefühl momentan wird nur hinhalte-taktik betrieben. die spieler bräuchten einfach mehr vertrauen der cm´s und genauere infos. denn mit dieser schleierhaften mal-hier-ne-news-mal-dane-news-taktik hat sich blizzard damals schon ne menge antisympathien eingeholt.

gerade bei der jetzigen unzufriedenheit der kunden, kann sich goa keinen weiteren tag erlauben an dem nicht mal die karten auf den tisch gelegt werden. evtl haben sie angst noch mehr kunden zu verlieren wenn sie mal die karten auf den tisch packen, aber ich denke, dass die spieler die dem spiel die treue geschworen haben dabei bleiben würden, wenn eine anständige infopolitik betrieben wird.


----------



## Teal (20. April 2009)

Serverstruktur != Programmcode.

Der Fehler liegt nach wie vor im Code und nicht in der Serverstruktur, da diese lt. GOA deutlich über den von Mythic vorgegebenen Werten liegen. Da müsste mal was getan werden. Leider ist das um einiges schwerer zu bewerkstelligen als einfach mal "nur ein paar neue Server" bereitzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. April 2009)

Jop wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Sterntaler hat das mal gesagt, das sie sehr moderne Server haben und auch die Anbindung top ist.

Es muss also am Code liegen und den kann nur Mythic ändern.
Ich denke Mythic hat vorher auch kaum an den Hauptstädten geschraubt, da es doch eher selten Hauptstadtraids gab. Sie haben sich hauptsächlich auf die ORvR Zonen konzentriert. Dort hat sich die Performance seit Release ja deutlich verbessert.


----------



## pulla_man (20. April 2009)

und wie erklärt ihr euch, dass leute in instanzen megalaggs haben wenn mal wieder die zergs in praag aufeinander treffen?

wieso schmieren die server ab wenn die zergs zergen? wieso brechen ganze zonen weg? ich denke kaum, dass das am programmcode liegt


----------



## heretik (20. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und wie erklärt ihr euch, dass leute in instanzen megalaggs haben wenn mal wieder die zergs in praag aufeinander treffen?
> 
> wieso schmieren die server ab wenn die zergs zergen? wieso brechen ganze zonen weg? ich denke kaum, dass das am programmcode liegt



Und ich denke kaum, dass... du im richtigen Thread bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. April 2009)

Wenn der Code scheisse ist würde sogar nen Tetris MMORPG auf ner Highendkiste abschmieren.


----------



## pulla_man (20. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn der Code scheisse ist würde sogar nen Tetris MMORPG auf ner Highendkiste abschmieren.



es schmieren aber nicht die clients ab sondern die server


----------



## deccpqcc (20. April 2009)

ich spiele selbst order auf erengrad und muss sagen das viele ordler einfach nicht gewillt sind ohne massive überzahl überhaupt ins rvr zu gehen.
letztes weekend war dies sehr schön zu sehen, kaum jemand ist mitgekommen ins rvr, auf 1 wb destro als angreifer kamen teilweise 1-2 ordler (spieler, keine wb !) als deffer.
und warum ? weil die absolute mehrzahl lieber pve gemacht hat, getwinkt, geheult oder alles drei auf einmal.

ich persönlich muss sagen es enttäuscht mich schon sehr das so viele ordler auf erengrad derartige memmen sind.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> gibt halt seitm patch kein rain of fire rubbeln mehr - ihr müsst euch was neues ausser dem stun+rof ausdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es waren 3 Altdorf Raids von Samstag abend bis Sonntag abend, Sonntag innerhalb von 5 Stunden sogar zweimal, und als ich ausgeloggt bin hatte Destro schon wieder Reikwald geholt. Allerdings merkte man doch dass die Ferien zu Ende gehen, am späten Abend war Order wieder am Drücker und es gelang sogar Landung des Grauens zu sichern.


----------



## xerkxes (20. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Es waren 3 Altdorf Raids von Samstag abend bis Sonntag Abend, Sonntag innerhalb von 5 Stunden sogar zweimal, und als ich ausgeloggt bin hatte Destro schon wieder Reikwald geholt. Allerdings merkte man doch dass die Ferien zu Ende gehen, am späten Abend war Order wieder am Drücker und es gelang sogar Weg des Hasses zu sichern.



Ist auch auf Carroburg so. Zu üblichen Arbeitszeiten ist Destro nicht zu bremsen. Erst am späten Nachmittag ab etwa 1700 Uhr kommt immer mehr Widerstand online. Über Nacht verschieben sich üblicherweise auch die Zonen Richtung Altdorf.

Dass Zerstörung um 10 Uhr morgens mit 2 warbands unterwegs ist, ist hier auf Carroburg nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Stancer (20. April 2009)

Das wirft dann wieder die Frage auf auf welcher Seite die "Kinder" spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherz*


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das wirft dann wieder die Frage auf auf welcher Seite die "Kinder" spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage hat sich zumindest für Erengrad gestern abend geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insagesamt hatten wir diese Woche  5 Altdorf-Raids: Montag, Freitag, Samstag, und zweimal Sonntag. Macht 4 von 5 nach dem Patch 1.2.1

Lustigerweise standen am Freitag sowohl Destro als auch Order je einmal in der Hauptstadt des anderen. Macht trotzdem 5 zu 1 für Destro.

Die roten Massen die ich Samstag und Sonntag im RvR gesehen habe waren schlicht die größte Ansammlung von Destrospielern, die mein kleiner SW seit Release erblickt hat - und ich war immerhin auf DestrolandMiddenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (20. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Frage hat sich zumindest für Erengrad gestern abend geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An der Stelle zitier ich Mythic gern mal: "wir wollen nicht, dass ein Stadtraid etwas alltägliches wird" .... Sorry aber vor 1.2.1 stand die Ordnung fast täglich in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt und seit 1.2.1 ist nahezu täglich ein Raid auf Altdorf. Dazu kommt eine, sogar bei 48vs48 Spieler-Invasions PQs, nahezu unterirdische Performance. Ein Daumenkino läuft flüssig gegen das aktuelle RvR im Tier-4. Der Höhepunkt war als gestern mal wieder die Server crashten beim Altdorf-Raid und die gesamte Destro vor den Toren Altdorfs stand und nichts passierte ... ging einfach keine Invasions-PQ auf.

Wird Zeit für ein paar wirklich grundlegende Änderungen in der Spielmechanik und im Netzcode des Spiels. Vielleicht sollte man das ein oder andere System erstmal komplett kippen / über den Haufen werfen und mal ein offenes Ohr für neue Lösungsansätze haben.


----------



## xerkxes (20. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> An der Stelle zitier ich Mythic gern mal: "wir wollen nicht, dass ein Stadtraid etwas alltägliches wird" ....



Kann man aber fast nicht verhindern, wenn eine größere Masse an Spielern den nötigen Ehrgeiz hat. 1.2.1 wird zur Abschwächung der Meleefertigkeiten führen, da bin ich mir sicher. Eventuell führt es auch zur Abschwächung von AE-Fertigkeiten generell. Vielleicht ist das der Stein der W(a)isen...?

Wenn der RVR-Dungeon einigermaßen gut wird, wird er die Aufmerksamkeit wohl auch ein wenig von den Hauptstädten ablenken.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Kann man aber fast nicht verhindern, wenn eine größere Masse an Spielern den nötigen Ehrgeiz hat. 1.2.1 wird zur Abschwächung der Meleefertigkeiten führen, da bin ich mir sicher. Eventuell führt es auch zur Abschwächung von AE-Fertigkeiten generell. Vielleicht ist das der Stein der W(a)isen...?
> 
> Wenn der RVR-Dungeon einigermaßen gut wird, wird er die Aufmerksamkeit wohl auch ein wenig von den Hauptstädten ablenken.



Du meinst wohl 1.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wir warten ja alle auf Darkness Fa.. ähh Land of the Dead.


----------



## xerkxes (20. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 1.3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte die Situation in 1.2.1 wird zu einer Abschwächung der Meleefertigkeiten hinführen so wie 1.2 zu einer Abschwächung der stärksten Fernkampf-Fähigkeiten geführt hat, in welchem Patch auch immer. (Sprache ist das größte Missverständnis der Menschheit)

Durch die spezifischen Situationen ergeben sich die Maßnahmen.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Situation in 1.2.1 wird zu einer Abschwächung der Meleefertigkeiten hinführen, in welchem Patch auch immer. (Sprache ist das größte Missverständnis der Menschheit)



Hehe, das liegt an der Extra-Intra-Dichotomie der Lebenswelt und der individuellen Welttheorie - aber, ich geb dir da mal Recht. Zumindest AE wird hoffentlich generft.


----------



## Pente (20. April 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn der RVR-Dungeon einigermaßen gut wird, wird er die Aufmerksamkeit wohl auch ein wenig von den Hauptstädten ablenken.



Länder der Toten kommt im Juni. Wir haben April ... wenn es direkt Anfang Juni kommt sind es noch gut 1 1/2 Monate in denen die Spieler mit den aktuellen Gegebenheiten leben müssen. Ich kann den Frust / Missmut vieler Spieler verstehen. Seit Monaten lockt man Spieler mit der Ankündigung und Info-Häppchen zu 1.3 doch ganz ehrlich die aktuelle Spielversion des End-Games stellt den tollen Content der mit 1.3 kommen soll mehr als nur in Frage. Wenn es bei 48vs48 Spielern bei den Invasions-PQs schon so enrom lagged wie stellt sich Mythic dann die Länder der Toten vor? Gerade in den ersten Wochen wird sich dort das gesamte RvR hinverlagern. Wenn sie die Performance bis dahin nicht in den Griff bekommen wird es dort die selben Monsterlags geben wie jetzt sonst überall anderst auch. Die Zone wird irgendwann abrauchen, die Spieler sind gefrustet und dann kann der neue Content noch so toll sein und dennoch hat über kurz oder lang die große Masse darauf dennoch keine Lust.


----------



## DrunkPunk (20. April 2009)

Was mich dabei noch mit am meisten aufregt, ist das Mythic mit dem Verweis auf zu wenig Hauptsadtraids, sich davor drückt die fehlenden Hauptstädte nachzupatchen.


----------



## Teal (20. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> es schmieren aber nicht die clients ab sondern die server


Da die Server auch die ganzen Daten verarbeiten ist das kein Wunder - der Client selber empfängt und sendet die Daten auch "nur". Jedoch geht bei einem schlechten Code bzw. Fehlern darin eben jeder Server mal down, das ist das Problem!


----------



## Squizzl (20. April 2009)

es gibt nur einen Grund warum auf Erengard auf Orderseite nix mehr geht.

Schaut mal welche Gilden gewechselt sind auf Bsp Carroburg Nocrium... das waren ja eigentlich eure Punktebringer, alle andren Ordnergilden habe ich nie wirklich bemerkt auf Erengard.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen Grund warum auf Erengard auf Orderseite nix mehr geht.
> 
> Schaut mal welche Gilden gewechselt sind auf Bsp Carroburg Nocrium... das waren ja eigentlich eure Punktebringer, alle andren Ordnergilden habe ich nie wirklich bemerkt auf Erengard.



Noricum spielt Destro auf Erengrad. Rising Phoenix, keine Ahnung was die machen. Diese Gilden haben noch nie den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## Senubirath (20. April 2009)

Ich schätze ma es liegt am code warum die Stabilität nicht richtig funzt.

Oder vlt die Kollisionsabfrage... habe festgestellt das die ansatzweise nicht ganz so läuft wie sie sollte... oder ist es normal das wenn man seinen char erst markiert wenn man links von ihm auf mm rangeht aber von rechts en halber cm schon mit dem auswählen einnimmt? (hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine... versucht es ma.... fahrt mit dem cursor von links und auch von rechts ma ran... wo müsste ihr näher ran um den char anzuklicken und was hat zuviel spielraum?)

Das rechnen wir dann mal 100 oder so auf beiden seiten wenn die aufeinander treffen und voila... das system bekommt nen herzinfarkt. Okay... gebe zu es kann auch anderst sein... aber wir sollten halb auf alles eingehen.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (20. April 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen Grund warum auf Erengard auf Orderseite nix mehr geht.
> 
> Schaut mal welche Gilden gewechselt sind auf Bsp Carroburg Nocrium... das waren ja eigentlich eure Punktebringer, alle andren Ordnergilden habe ich nie wirklich bemerkt auf Erengard.



Absolut falsch. Ich hab noch auf Erengrad einen aktiven Account gehabt bis vor 2 Wochen, da waren Noricum und deren Ally schon LANGE weg. Trotzdem war Order absolut drückend überlegen, so das ich mein Abo gekündigt habe, weil ich einfach keinen Spaß daran habe, jeden Tag zu verlieren, und Warhammer Online mir im PVE / Crafting zu wenig bietet.

In der letzten Woche wo ich gespielt habe konnte man ja nicht mal mehr die Stadtinstanzen machen, weil unsere Hauptstadt nur 2 Sterne hatte (somit droppt dann auch nur 1 Setitem pro Boss).

Wohlgemerkt, das war alles NACH dem Weggang von Noricum und Co.

Der Hauptgrund ist einfach, dass die Balance sich nun endlich gebessert hat. Leider zu spät für Spieler wie mich, die schon wieder in einem anderen MMORPG unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (20. April 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen Grund warum auf Erengard auf Orderseite nix mehr geht.



"Alle, aber auch wirklich alle Ordnungsspieler die auf Erengrad wechseln sind wtj'ler"
"Raus hier"
"Verpisst euch"
"wir wollen euch Ordler hier nicht."

So ungefähr klang das nach der Freigabe des Servertransfers auf Erengrad mal kurz zusammengefasst. Die, die gesagt haben das sich das wieder einrenken wird, wurden fleißig ignoriert. Nein, stattdessen rufen die Zerstörungsspieler zum Streik auf und so weiter. Wer so seine neuen Mitspieler begrüßt hat es nicht anders verdient.
Warum sollte ich als Ordler auf Erengrad überhaupt noch ins rvr, wenn doch ständig geflamed und geweint wurde und meine Hilfe eh nicht erwünscht ist, sogar als Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich genieße es jetzt richtig zu lesen, dass Altdorf von den angeblich so schwachen Zerstörungsspielern nun mehrmals täglich überrollt wird und sie nun die selben Probleme haben wie die anderen, aber das zählte ja nicht. Wie hieß noch gleich der gegenteilige Thread von der Zerstörung: 4 Raids in 7 Tagen auf die Unvermeidliche. Ja, wer ist denn nun fleißiger von den Fraktionen?

Es wird doch nur noch geweint, geschimpft und gemeckert, bis man seinen Willen wie ein 4-jähriges Kleinkind durchgesetzt bekommt.
Dann kommt noch die Performance und die völlig unverhunzte Klassenbalance dazu. Ich zu meinem Teil gehe nur noch in online wenn LV ansteht (sofern die Server natürlich funktionieren), das RvR reizt mich hier schon lange nicht mehr. Von daher wünsche ich euch viel Spaß in Altdorf, möget ihr die Ordnung erfolgreich vertrei... äh besiegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bam Margera (20. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für ein paar wirklich grundlegende Änderungen in der Spielmechanik und im Netzcode des Spiels. Vielleicht sollte man das ein oder andere System erstmal komplett kippen / über den Haufen werfen und mal ein offenes Ohr für neue Lösungsansätze haben.



genau das iss es! meine worte - der netzwerkcode is irgendwie im ar....! und da nichts geändert wird, zumindestens nichts was eine gravierende besserung bringt, denke ich mal der code is so dermaßen von grund auf fehlerhaft, das er eigentlich neu programmiert werden muss! da das aber logischerweise nicht einfach so geht, laggt das ganze weiterhin so fröhlich vor sich hin.
wenn sich da nicht mal bald was ändert, werden sicherlich viele leute ihren acc canceln, bei so ner miesen performance!
die radikalste maßnahme m.m.n. wäre es, das game für nen monat oder so komplett abzuschalten (ka wielange die programmierer für ne grundlegende netztwerkcodeänderung brauchen), damit sie zeit haben da etwas umzuprogrammieren! und wenn ein monat für sowas nicht reichen würde, zeigt es doch nur allen, das der quellcode des games vollkommen im allerwertesten ist.......


----------



## ExInferis (20. April 2009)

Bam schrieb:


> genau das iss es! meine worte - der netzwerkcode is irgendwie im ar....! und da nichts geändert wird, zumindestens nichts was eine gravierende besserung bringt, denke ich mal der code is so dermaßen von grund auf fehlerhaft, das er eigentlich neu programmiert werden muss! da das aber logischerweise nicht einfach so geht, laggt das ganze weiterhin so fröhlich vor sich hin.
> wenn sich da nicht mal bald was ändert, werden sicherlich viele leute ihren acc canceln, bei so ner miesen performance!
> die radikalste maßnahme m.m.n. wäre es, das game für nen monat oder so komplett abzuschalten (ka wielange die programmierer für ne grundlegende netztwerkcodeänderung brauchen), damit sie zeit haben da etwas umzuprogrammieren! und wenn ein monat für sowas nicht reichen würde, zeigt es doch nur allen, das der quellcode des games vollkommen im allerwertesten ist.......



Profiprogrammierer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hier immer so alle auf den Netzwerkcode geschoben wird. Da hängt doch viel mehr dran als der Code für die Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server. Und glaubt mir, der reine Netzwerkcode ist nicht das große Problem, weil der nicht viel macht.


----------



## DerTingel (20. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Es waren 3 Altdorf Raids von Samstag abend bis Sonntag abend, Sonntag innerhalb von 5 Stunden sogar zweimal, und als ich ausgeloggt bin hatte Destro schon wieder Reikwald geholt. Allerdings merkte man doch dass die Ferien zu Ende gehen, am späten Abend war Order wieder am Drücker und es gelang sogar Landung des Grauens zu sichern.



ich sagte ja immer...erstmal abwarten wie es nach den osterfeierlichkeiten aussieht. die letzte woche haben wir m.e. nicht die wahren kräfteverhältnisse gesehen. und dass destros mit 1.2.1 erstmal n motivationsschub erhalten hat, der noch durch den bonus auf erengrad verstärkt wurde, ist ebenfalls logisch. 
und mit was für einen zerg ihr gestern kadrintal überrannt habt, war auch nichtmehr feierlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du vorne dabei, hab dich genau gesehen stand in karaz drengi hinterm 1.tor als es gefallen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



deccpqcc schrieb:


> ich spiele selbst order auf erengrad und muss sagen das viele ordler einfach nicht gewillt sind ohne massive überzahl überhaupt ins rvr zu gehen.
> letztes weekend war dies sehr schön zu sehen, kaum jemand ist mitgekommen ins rvr, auf 1 wb destro als angreifer kamen teilweise 1-2 ordler (spieler, keine wb !) als deffer.
> und warum ? weil die absolute mehrzahl lieber pve gemacht hat, getwinkt, geheult oder alles drei auf einmal.
> 
> ich persönlich muss sagen es enttäuscht mich schon sehr das so viele ordler auf erengrad derartige memmen sind.



/sign
ne scherz...order auf erengrad kenne ich nur als dreck auf dem boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber als destro auf erengrad hat man schon das gefühl, dass die motivation vieler order spieler an 2-3 leuten hängt. stundenlang sieht man kaum jemanden im orvr und ganz plötzlich tauchen x wb auf. wenn dieses gefühl richtig ist, dann finde ich dass schade...und dann befürchte ich auch, dass altdorf eben doch häufiger angegriffen wird, da ohne diese leute anscheinend auch keine vernünftige deff aufgestellt wird. aber ich kann natürlich auch falsch liegen mit der annahme. 
aber ich kann dich beruhigen...auf destroseite gibt es genauso viele memmen. ich hab dinger erlebt...unglaublich:"so, jetzt gehen wir alle aufs dach und porten uns weg...die burg schaffen wir eh nicht zu deffen!" bei der gleichen anzahl an deffern und angreifern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Bam Margera (20. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Profiprogrammierer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö, ausbildung zum netzwerkadmin bei siemens.....bissken kenn ich mich also aus^^
wenns nich am netzwerkcode liegt, dann eben am quellcode des games an sich - watt weiß ich, bin ich angestellter von mythic?
das das spiel aber ein grundsätzliches problem mit der performance hat, ist sicherlich nicht abzustreiten! und wenns was simples wäre, hätte der hersteller mythic oder der serverbetreuer goa sicherlich schon was geändert! und an der server-architektur wird es bestimmt nicht liegen - da gehe ich mal von aus, das die "state-of-the-art" ist......
also bleibt irgendwie nur noch nen dicker fehler im quellcode selber - oder vielleicht viele kleine?wer weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (20. April 2009)

Bam schrieb:


> nö, ausbildung zum netzwerkadmin bei siemens.....bissken kenn ich mich also aus^^
> wenns nich am netzwerkcode liegt, dann eben am quellcode des games an sich - watt weiß ich, bin ich angestellter von mythic?
> das das spiel aber ein grundsätzliches problem mit der performance hat, ist sicherlich nicht abzustreiten! und wenns was simples wäre, hätte der hersteller mythic oder der serverbetreuer goa sicherlich schon was geändert! und an der server-architektur wird es bestimmt nicht liegen - da gehe ich mal von aus, das die "state-of-the-art" ist......
> also bleibt irgendwie nur noch nen dicker fehler im quellcode selber - oder vielleicht viele kleine?wer weiß?
> ...



Vielleicht Netwerkadmin aber eben kein Programmierer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also glaub mal mir als Programmierer, dass der Netzwerkcode das kleinste ist.


----------



## zadros (20. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Vielleicht Netwerkadmin aber eben kein Programmierer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Softwareentwickler für Logistikprogramme says /sign

Netzcode ist pillefitz gegen die gesamte Verwaltungsaufgabe, die die Serverprogrammierung machen muss und das hat NICHTS mehr mit dem netzcode zu tun, der ist nur zum Datenschubsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (20. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Länder der Toten kommt im Juni. Wir haben April ... wenn es direkt Anfang Juni kommt sind es noch gut 1 1/2 Monate in denen die Spieler mit den aktuellen Gegebenheiten leben müssen. Ich kann den Frust / Missmut vieler Spieler verstehen. Seit Monaten lockt man Spieler mit der Ankündigung und Info-Häppchen zu 1.3 doch ganz ehrlich die aktuelle Spielversion des End-Games stellt den tollen Content der mit 1.3 kommen soll mehr als nur in Frage. Wenn es bei 48vs48 Spielern bei den Invasions-PQs schon so enrom lagged wie stellt sich Mythic dann die Länder der Toten vor? Gerade in den ersten Wochen wird sich dort das gesamte RvR hinverlagern. Wenn sie die Performance bis dahin nicht in den Griff bekommen wird es dort die selben Monsterlags geben wie jetzt sonst überall anderst auch. Die Zone wird irgendwann abrauchen, die Spieler sind gefrustet und dann kann der neue Content noch so toll sein und dennoch hat über kurz oder lang die große Masse darauf dennoch keine Lust.



Genauso seh ich das auch. Das Gesamtpaket stinkt, wobei ich als unverbesserlicher Berufsoptimist weiterhin hoffe, dass es sich lohnt, mit dem RVR-Dungeon nochmals reinzugucken.


----------



## Ascían (20. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ich sagte ja immer...erstmal abwarten wie es nach den osterfeierlichkeiten aussieht. die letzte woche haben wir m.e. nicht die wahren kräfteverhältnisse gesehen. und dass destros mit 1.2.1 erstmal n motivationsschub erhalten hat, der noch durch den bonus auf erengrad verstärkt wurde, ist ebenfalls logisch.
> und mit was für einen zerg ihr gestern kadrintal überrannt habt, war auch nichtmehr feierlich
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, Gilde hatte sich ausgeloogt, war ja auch schon nach 1 Uhr in der Früh, und ich hatte noch Lust ein bisken zu moshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem bin ich gierig geworden nach den 6400 RP für den Lock in Caledor - leider wurde es ja in Kadrintal nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (21. April 2009)

Doppelpost: GZ an Destruction zum Altdorfraid heute Nacht. Macht summa summarum: 6 Mal Altdorf in 7 Tagen. OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (21. April 2009)

Plus Rufbonus.

Es ist eine Sache, einen Server durch solche Maßnahmen versehentlich zu kippen, das kann passieren... es ist eine komplett andere, die Beine stillzuhalten und den Bonus weiterhin zu vergeben, wenn längst offensichtlich ist, dass die Bonusseite das Ruder deutlich herumgerissen hat.

Irgendwer pennt da bei GOA ganz dramatisch.


----------



## deccpqcc (21. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Plus Rufbonus.
> 
> Es ist eine Sache, einen Server durch solche Maßnahmen versehentlich zu kippen, das kann passieren... es ist eine komplett andere, die Beine stillzuhalten und den Bonus weiterhin zu vergeben, wenn längst offensichtlich ist, dass die Bonusseite das Ruder deutlich herumgerissen hat.
> 
> Irgendwer pennt da bei GOA ganz dramatisch.



goa gehört zu france telekom, da ist beamtenmentalität oberste firmenphilosophie.
der fraktionsbonus wird turnusmässig angeschaut, dafür gibt es jemand der zuständig ist.
ausserhalb dieser termine ist vollkommen egal was passiert weil dafür niemand zuständig ist.


----------



## Norjena (21. April 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> goa gehört zu france telekom, da ist beamtenmentalität oberste firmenphilosophie.
> der fraktionsbonus wird turnusmässig angeschaut, dafür gibt es jemand der zuständig ist.
> ausserhalb dieser termine ist vollkommen egal was passiert weil dafür niemand zuständig ist.



Hm, klingt logisch, aber ist, sehr sehr doof.


----------



## Lari (21. April 2009)

Neee, that's simply GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. April 2009)

Simpel? Das ist nicht mehr simpel.


----------



## DerTingel (21. April 2009)

ich fasse mal eben zusammen.
mit patch 1.2. hat order plötzlich angefangen sich zu organisieren, so dass sie direkt auf den neuen servern gas geben konnten und destros überall überrannt haben. das wurde zusätzlich begünstigt, weil mit der organisation ebenfalls der skill jedes einzelnen spielers über nacht exorbitant zugenommen hat.
währenddessen haben sich die destros aller server nur unorganisiert und unskillig rumgetrieben, maximal in 5er gruppen und mit nur 3 leuten im ts. sie mussten erstmal lernen zu spielen...kann ja mal passieren, dass man von jetzt auf gleich vergisst wo welche knöpfen liegen...kennt sicherlich jeder nach ner durchzechten nacht. 
des weiteren haben alle destros auf allen servern angefangen zu streiken (natürlich nur weil order einfach viel zu viel skill besitzt/besaß und nicht wegen der grottenschlechten performance, wie man sie gestern wieder erleben durfte) , was es der order noch einfacher gemacht hat, was ja eigentlich garnicht mehr ging, denn bei dem enormen skill gehts eigentlich nicht noch einfacher. jedenfalls hat man höchstens mal alle 3 tage n destro im orvr gesehen, und sie haben auch nicht versucht irgendwas zu verteidigen oder anzugreifen. war ja auch aussichtslos, denn was will man gegen so viel skill der bw machen, wenn sie ganz skillig 20RoF vors tor casten.
mit patch 1.2.1. hat destro sofort wieder angefangen sich zu organisieren, denn mit dem patch wurden anscheinend auch die hirne der spieler gefixt, welche nun wieder gewillt waren zusammen zu spielen. man hatte auch genug zeit zum üben, also hat man den seit patch 1.2. antrainierten skill mit einem mal entfesselt, so dass man die order einfach so überrennen konnte. 
ich möchte mich hiermit auch nochmal bei allen bedanken, die den destros den tip l2p (learn to play) gegeben haben. das haben wir uns alle sehr zu herzen genommen, und das ergebnis seht ihr jetzt. jetzt kann jeder seinen mit ganz viel skill schnell hochgezogenen sorc ganz skillig spielen...

wer hier irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise ironie vermutet, der liegt absolut falsch. ich schreibe hier nur zusammen, was sich aus etlichen forenbeiträgen hier rauslesen lässt. 
vielleicht bin ich der einzige der an dieser version zweifelt...vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar leute die die situation auf den servern einfach nur auf bevorteilung gewisser klassen durch die patches zurückführen...oder eben der ungleichen verteilung gewisser spiegelklassen beider fraktionen. 
denkt mal drüber nach. evtl sollte man mal aufhören der anderen fraktion immer irgendwas zu unterstellen, ihnen auch mal einen angriff auf die hauptstadt gönnen, da es doch enorm die motivation steigert...vielleicht sollten sich alle spieler eines servers mal als community sehen und nicht nur die spieler einer fraktion. denn wenn eine fraktion die lust verliert und etliche spieler endgültig aufhören, was meint ihr wie lange die andere fraktion noch spaß auf dem server hat. 
mfg


----------



## Skathloc (21. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> denkt mal drüber nach. evtl sollte man mal aufhören der anderen fraktion immer irgendwas zu unterstellen, ihnen auch mal einen angriff auf die hauptstadt gönnen, da es doch enorm die motivation steigert...vielleicht sollten sich alle spieler eines servers mal als community sehen und nicht nur die spieler einer fraktion. denn wenn eine fraktion die lust verliert und etliche spieler endgültig aufhören, was meint ihr wie lange die andere fraktion noch spaß auf dem server



Ein Angriff schön und gut. Aber nicht 6 in 7 Tagen! Städteraids sollten laut Mythic nur alle paar Wochen oder gar Monate stadtfinden.
Im RVR wurde man am WE von mindestens 4 Destrowarbands *PRO* Gebiet überwalzt. Einen Tag nach dem Servertransfer hat sich die komplette Destorseite beschwert dass man gegen die 3 Mongzerg-warbands wegen den Lags nichts machen kann und das sie deshalb streiken. Jetzt tritt Destro nurnoch im Massen auf die größer sind als jeder Mongzerg es jemals war.
Auf Erengrad haben wir seit 1.2.1 Altdorf im Dauerbelagerungszustand. Sag mir mal wo ich da ne Motivation hernehmen soll. Als Melee kann man sowieso nichts machen, da der Gegner grundsätzlich außer Range ist, man aber wegen der Kollisionsabfrage ihn im hängt. Und nen Ranged anfangen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

So langsam vergeht mir die Lust auf Altdorf deffen. Die PQ schafft man ja sowieso nicht , und sinnlos bin ich in der Instanz auch noch, da mach ich den Platz lieber für einen Heiler oder BW frei, die können wenigstens was ausrichten. Und wieso sollte ich in ne Altdorfini gehen wenn ich dadrin alle 30 Sekunden sterbe, nicht widerbelebt werden kann und dann auch noch das Releasen rumbugt.
Da geh ich lieber PQs farmen. Da sterb ich wenigstens nicht durch die Klassen die ich eigentlich problemlos umlegen können sollte, wenn das Stein-Schwere-Papier System stimmen würde.


----------



## zadros (21. April 2009)

Wie gesagt RoF rubbeln is nich mehr nun müssen sich Orderlis halt was anderes einfallen lassen ....
Vor 1.2.1 war die Situation ja genau umgedreht und die Ordnung stand fast täglich in der Unvermeidlichen

Das ganze kommt wahrscheinlich gehässig oder schadenfroh rüber, aber eher ist es enttäuschend - enttäuscht von war und der dämlichen balanceschiene von mythic


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. April 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:
			
		

> goa gehört zu france telekom, da ist beamtenmentalität oberste firmenphilosophie.
> der fraktionsbonus wird turnusmässig angeschaut, dafür gibt es jemand der zuständig ist.
> ausserhalb dieser termine ist vollkommen egal was passiert weil dafür niemand zuständig ist.



In diesem Fall seh ich schwarz. Habe vor ein paar Wochen endlich die korrigierte Rechnung von France Telekom zugestellt bekommen. Ich musste fast 2 Stunden in den Ordnern suchen um den Vorfall zu entdecken. Mein Großonkel der seit über 10 Jahren bereits verstorben ist hatte 1995 noch die Rechnung reklamiert und in 2009 kommt endlich die Antwort. 14 Jahre Bearbeitungszeit für die Korrektur einer Rechnung? WIE LANGE WIRD ES DANN DAUERN STABILE SERVER ZU BEKOMMEN ?


----------



## zadros (21. April 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1660311' date='21.04.2009, 13:16']WIE LANGE WIRD ES DANN DAUERN STABILE SERVER ZU BEKOMMEN ?



Bei DAoC warten wir nun 8 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (21. April 2009)

Bitte bleibt freundlich und sachlich. Beleidigungen jeglicher Art verstoßen gegen unsere Richtlinien und ziehen entsprechende Konsequenzen nach sich. Hierbei spielt es absolut keine Rolle ob ihr einen Forenuser oder eine Firma wie beispielsweise GOA beleidigt.


----------



## joekay (21. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Bitte bleibt freundlich und sachlich. Beleidigungen jeglicher Art verstoßen gegen unsere Richtlinien und ziehen entsprechende Konsequenzen nach sich. Hierbei spielt es absolut keine Rolle ob ihr einen Forenuser oder eine Firma wie beispielsweise GOA beleidigt.



GOA ist halt seit jeher der Sündenbock.


----------



## Salute (21. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Wie gesagt RoF rubbeln is nich mehr nun müssen sich Orderlis halt was anderes einfallen lassen ....
> Vor 1.2.1 war die Situation ja genau umgedreht und die Ordnung stand fast täglich in der Unvermeidlichen
> 
> - enttäuscht von war und der dämlichen balanceschiene von mythic



Gerade dem letzteren Teil kann ich nur zustimmen. Letztendlich macht es für mich persönlich keinen Unterschied ob man nun im Altdorf oder in der Unvermeindlichen Stadt (was wohl mit den anderen Hauptstädten ist?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) im (Lag und) AE als Melee stirbt.


----------



## DerTingel (21. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Ein Angriff schön und gut. Aber nicht 6 in 7 Tagen! Städteraids sollten laut Mythic nur alle paar Wochen oder gar Monate stadtfinden.
> Im RVR wurde man am WE von mindestens 4 Destrowarbands *PRO* Gebiet überwalzt. Einen Tag nach dem Servertransfer hat sich die komplette Destorseite beschwert dass man gegen die 3 Mongzerg-warbands wegen den Lags nichts machen kann und das sie deshalb streiken. Jetzt tritt Destro nurnoch im Massen auf die größer sind als jeder Mongzerg es jemals war.
> Auf Erengrad haben wir seit 1.2.1 Altdorf im Dauerbelagerungszustand. Sag mir mal wo ich da ne Motivation hernehmen soll. Als Melee kann man sowieso nichts machen, da der Gegner grundsätzlich außer Range ist, man aber wegen der Kollisionsabfrage ihn im hängt. Und nen Ranged anfangen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> ...



tja, als wir uns über die situation beschwert haben, wurden die oben genannten argumente gebracht...l2p..organisiert euch mehr...order hat mehr skill...spielt ein anderes spiel wenn euch das zergen zu blöd ist...da schmeckt den destros wohl die eigene medizin nicht...es gibt auf jede taktik einen konter...der ae-schaden ist nicht overpowered...und das liesse sich endlos so weitermachen. das wichtigste ist, destro tritt jetzt so auf, wir order nach 1.2., in massen und eben auch mit massig fotm klassen. damals hat sich KEIN order spieler beschwert dass es so sehr laggt, nein, wenn eine burg von destro gedefft wurde, dann habt ihr so lange nachschub geholt bis etliche destros aufgrund der lags keine lust mehr hatten. jetzt verliert ihr mal 3tage und es laggt euch zu sehr?
ich bin definitiv niemand, der anderen was schlechtes wünscht, aber so manche leute sollten auch mal verständnis für die "andere" fraktion entwickeln. 
und dass direkt nach 1.2. gefühlt min 4 orderwb pro gebiet rumgerannt sind, wurde auch immer dementiert...das käme einem nur so vor weil order so gut organisiert ist...und so leid es mir tut, das gleich kann ich jetzt auch nur sagen. es sind definitiv KEINE 4wb pro gebiet unterwegs. 
ich würde nur gerne von einigen leuten wissen, wo deren skill und organisation geblieben ist, wenn es doch nicht am patch lag, dass order plötzlich so weit vorne lag? ich gönne es den order auf erengrad...aber dann akzeptiert doch bitte auch, dass solche situationen durch veränderungen der mechanik plötzlich umschlagen und nicht durch den plötzlich vorhandenen skill. 
und in sachen motivation...noch ein spruch den ich regelmäßig lesen durfte..."wir haben auf server xy so lange kein land gesehen, und ihr fangt nach ner halben woche zu heulen an??? taschentuch gefälligst?" vielleicht fällt einigen leuten jetzt auf wie sinnbefreit diese aussage ist.
ich habe meine motivation nicht verloren, obwohl wir ca. n monat absolut kein land gesehen haben. ich habe mich trotzdem im rvr rumgetrieben, und muss sagen es war teilweise frust pur, weil man ständig von 3-4mal so vielen gegnern weggemäht wurde. aber wenn die offene konfrontation nicht klappt, muss man sich den spaß halt anderweitig suchen...
dazu noch ein zitat von einer hochintelligenten frau:"Protest ist,wenn ich sage,das und das passt mir nicht.Widerstand ist,wenn ich dafür sorge,dass das,was mir nicht passt,nicht länger geschieht."
mfg.


----------



## Salute (21. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> tja, als wir uns über die situation beschwert haben, wurden die oben genannten argumente gebracht...l2p..organisiert euch mehr...order hat mehr skill...spielt ein anderes spiel wenn euch das zergen zu blöd ist...da schmeckt den destros wohl die eigene medizin nicht...es gibt auf jede taktik einen konter...der ae-schaden ist nicht overpowered...und das liesse sich endlos so weitermachen. das wichtigste ist, destro tritt jetzt so auf, wir order nach 1.2., in massen und eben auch mit massig fotm klassen.* damals hat sich KEIN order spieler beschwert dass es so sehr laggt*



Ja das ist ein wirklich unerkläbares Phänomen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





DerTingel schrieb:


> ich würde nur gerne von einigen leuten wissen, wo deren skill und organisation geblieben ist



Im Land der Träume, wo die auch vorher waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (21. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und in sachen motivation...noch ein spruch den ich regelmäßig lesen durfte..."wir haben auf server xy so lange kein land gesehen, und ihr fangt nach ner halben woche zu heulen an??? taschentuch gefälligst?" vielleicht fällt einigen leuten jetzt auf wie sinnbefreit diese aussage ist.


Ich fand diese Aussagen zwar übertrieben aber auch in gewisser Weise gerechtfertigt. Ich komme ürsprunglich von Destroland, ähh Middenland. Da wurden wir immer von einer 2:1 Übermacht an Destros weggefegt. Wir haben zwar genauso gesagt dass das so nicht weiter geht, aber wir haben uns nicht komplett zurückgezogen. Meinermeinung nach haben die Destros einfach überreagiert, und die Nervschreie von Cleansing Power und BW waren einfach lächerlich. Die Sorc machte genausoviel Schaden und die eine Taktik soll dann die Order so imba gemacht haben? Die Schreie nach einem Nerv vom AoE sind allerdings richtig gewesen und sind es immer noch, nur da tut sich ja leider nichts.



DerTingel schrieb:


> ich habe meine motivation nicht verloren, obwohl wir ca. n monat absolut kein land gesehen haben. ich habe mich trotzdem im rvr rumgetrieben, und muss sagen es war teilweise frust pur, weil man ständig von 3-4mal so vielen gegnern weggemäht wurde. aber wenn die offene konfrontation nicht klappt, muss man sich den spaß halt anderweitig suchen...


Mittlerweile scheint sich das porblem zumindest am Nachmittag/frühen Abend ja gelöst zu haben (ist jetzt nicht wieder Schule xD), man hat wieder spielbares RVR *freu*


----------



## Squizzl (21. April 2009)

ich spiele zwar nicht mehr mehr auf Erengard aber ich finds richtig Klasse das die Destros so Gas geben.

Hoffe ihr zieht das durch bis zum Franzl und gebt ihm richtig eins in die Kauleiste weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu meinem vorpost zurück, wenn nocrium nun destro auf erengard spielt ist es ja umso mehr verständlich das jetzt endlich die richtige richtung eingeschlagen wird.

edit q skath...

es geht beim BW nicht nur um den Dmg sondern um die Verbindung zwischen Sonnenritterstun BW Stun und dem Flächenschaden+ Sigmaheal, das kann immernoch kein Destrospieler schaffen und ich bin deswegn auch der Überzeugung das auch nach dem Patch der Orderbonus noch immer vorhanden ist. Man könnte ja glatt denken die Ordner können nichmal 3 Tasten klicken wenn man das hier so liest.


----------



## Skathloc (21. April 2009)

Die aggressive Phase der Destros scheint schon wieder etwas abgeflaut zu sein, zumindest konnte ich vorhin problemlos als Melee RVR betreiben ohne dauernd out of range zu sein. Scheint wohl nur ein spontanes Aufbäumen gewesen zu sein.

Wenn die Spieler aber zumindest so aktiv bleiben dann könnte der Server spannende Kämpfe bieten.

@Squizzl:
Naja, Sonnenritter + BW+ Siggi ist mmn genau gleich wie Chosen + Sorc + DoK

Beide Gruppen haben den Moralstun, nur dafür müssten die DoKs halt auch mal da hin wo sie mmn hingehören ---> In den Nahkampf, sind ja nicht umsonst Meleeheiler. Buch und Kelch gehören mmn abgeschwächt, damit die beiden Heiler wieder ihre Spielmechanik nutzen müssen.
Beide Gruppen haben AoE-Knockdown und beide Gruppen haben massiven AoE Schaden.

Das BWs im Guard genauso lästig sind wie Sorcs im Guard sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.


----------



## minimitmit (21. April 2009)

Also ich treib mich als Melee ( 33 WL) gar net erst im ORvR rum und in die Belagerungsinis zu gehen und da rumzuruckeln und im AE untergehen bringt auch nichts.
Und wer sagt, dass Destro net alles im Zerg ueberrennt der irrt....
Bin erst seit 1.2.1 im T4 ( halbes Jahr Pause), und kann nur seit dieser Zeit beurteilen.
Unser Gildenkeep wurde gestern von sage und schreibe 198 Spielern ( Destros) angegriffen bzw dem Erdboden gleich gemacht-.-
Des sind Pi mal Daumen ca. 8 Warbands ( > 3 bzw.4 Warbands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wenn denn dann auch noch mit 1.3 nen Meleenerf kommt lass ich auch mein Abo auslaufen.
Krieg ja jetzt kaum nen Heiler down, bevor nen Tank an mir klebt und seine 10 Milliarden Knockdowns usw. raushaut.
Und zu Performance: Ohne Worte.
Da sollten die mal schnellstens was tuen.
Wie schon gesagt zur Not mal die Server / das Spiel fuer laengere Zeit aussem Netz nehmen / pausieren lassen.


----------



## Omidas (21. April 2009)

Und vort allem jetzt nicht so schnell aufgeben

Caroburg war nach den 1.2 Servertransfers auch total unausgeglichen und
wir haben uns wieder aufgebaut - vielleicht hat auf jedem dieses Server die
Unterlegenheit geholfen jetzt besser da zu stehen.

Haben uns langsam ran gearbeitet und waren bis zu Patch 1.2.1 wieder am
Drücker und konnten mehr Festungen/Städte für uns verbuchen.

Dann kam 1.2.1. Dazu mal eine kleine Bildergeschichte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Sahs Freitags aus. Die Zonen waren kaum zu halten und die Destros konnten in 
Festungskämpfe fast ungehindert hoch rushen.

Samstag ging es so weiter aber es lief nicht mehr so schnell mit den Locks. Menschen 
Feste viel denoch. Hab dann Sonntags morgens um 3 Uhr ausgeloggt eigentlich mit der
festen Überzeugung, das um 5 die Zwergen Feste fallen würde über Timelocks. Destros
waren klar mehr und das letzte Keep in Reikland war gefallen und wurde sicher gut 
hochgestuft.

Sonntag irgendwann On gekommen und hatte Recht. Zwerge war gefallen. Aber anscheinend
konnten unsere Nachtschwärmer sie lang genug hinhalten. Den Menschen war vorher wieder
frei geworden. Reikland war aber bereits wieder unter Druck. Dort gedefft was ging und dann
bemerkt, dass Elfen für uns die Festung machbar war. Dorthin gegangen und die Destros
blieben Reikland, weil sie das als keine Gefahr ansahen. (Wenn interssierts wenn die trotzdem
zur Stadt kommen das wir eine Festung gelockt hätten). Und so hatten wir ruhiges Spiel und
dann sahs gegen Mittag so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das lustige war, das irgendwann Zwerge auch wieder aufging und wir dann dort auch locken
konnten. Und dann auch Schwarzfels. Und plötzlich standen wir knapp vor ihrer Stadt, aber
die Destros haben gut die Festung gehalten und Elfen war auch wieder frei geworden.

Am Monatg dann waren wir immer noch gut drauf und am Abend stands so: (SoR auf 100% Lock geeicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir kamen zur Stadt durch.

Lange Geschichte kurzer Sinn. Die Destros sind nach dem Pacth genauso wie
vorher einfach Kontra geben und sie wieder dahin schicken wohin sie gehören.
Auf den Friedhof.

Der Ruf/Ep Bonus ist zwar sicher hart, da dadurch extrem viele Destros wohl
angelockt werden. Aber ihr müsst auch einfach wieder sammeln.


----------



## Ascían (21. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Die aggressive Phase der Destros scheint schon wieder etwas abgeflaut zu sein, zumindest konnte ich vorhin problemlos als Melee RVR betreiben ohne dauernd out of range zu sein. Scheint wohl nur ein spontanes Aufbäumen gewesen zu sein.



Oh, Schule hat also wieder angefangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (21. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Oh, Schule hat also wieder angefangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum Glück haste den Smily dahinter gesetzt, sonst würds in Flames ausarten^^


----------



## ManicK (21. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Oh, Schule hat also wieder angefangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka... order immer noch 3:1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (21. April 2009)

schickt den mongzerg nach averland, hier kriegen sie paar ins gesicht


----------



## xerkxes (21. April 2009)

@omidas

Ließt sich fast wie ein schlechtes Drehbuch für ein Braveheart-Remake. 

Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass Ordnung sich nochmal hochrappeln kann, nachdem ich am patchday für 1.2.1 in manchen Burgen und Festungen teilweise völlig chancenlos verteidigt habe. Scheinbar hat Ordnung auf Carroburg aber schnell gelernt und sich an die neuen Umstände einigermaßen angepasst und spielt nun nach meinem persönlichen Eindruck auch viel aggressiver.

Allerdings bleibt die Gewissheit, dass Zerstörung jederzeit zurückschlagen kann. Sie haben bewiesen, dass sie uns so richtig den Arsch aufreißen können, wenn sie es darauf anlegen. Eventuell legen sie ja wieder zu. Ordnung wiederum hat bewiesen, dass die verteufelte Taktik des Sigmarpriesters Cleansing Power nicht overpowered war und nur kleinen Anteil an den Erfolgen der Ordnung hatte.

Was auf Carroburg möglich ist ist auch anderswo möglich.


----------



## Yanotoshi (21. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> schickt den mongzerg nach averland, hier kriegen sie paar ins gesicht



Da les ich blos bla bla bla ...

was macht Mong denn falsch, eigentlich nix, er holt die ganzen Casuals, ohne Gilde oder feste Gruppe aus dem PVE ins RVR und belebt damit alles, dass es eben mal schon über 3 WB's ausarten kann, naja whatever .Dann sollten die Destros das auch mal machen und nicht nur auf einem rumhacken, weil sie selbst lange nix auf die Reihe bekommen haben, denn das ist eigentlich nur arm, aber was solls.


----------



## Salute (21. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Meinermeinung nach haben die Destros einfach überreagiert, und die Nervschreie von Cleansing Power und BW waren einfach lächerlich. Die Sorc machte genausoviel Schaden und die eine Taktik soll dann die Order so imba gemacht haben?



Die Auswirkungen hat man ja gemerkt und gesehen. Aber so ist das halt mit "sich-selber-etwas-eingestehen-wenns-mal-die-eigene-fraktion-ist". Und da "Cleansing Power" seit 1.2.1 nicht mehr so beliebt zu sein scheint, können einige (*4!!* Destro Karrieren), viele ihrer Moves erfolgreich an den man bringen.

Welche Auswirkungen "Cleansing Power" auf viele Fähigkeiten der Destroklassen hatte, wurde bewusst ignoriert und die Destro als Skillos hingestellt. Nun wurde ja der Skill mit 1.2.1 zum Glück wieder nachgepatcht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 



Ascían schrieb:


> Oh, Schule hat also wieder angefangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem Verhalten einiger Ordungsspieler hier in diesem Forum nach, scheint die auch nicht gerad lange her zu sein.  Glashaus etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

Bei mir ist gestern mein Abo ausgelaufen. Und wisst ihr was ich gemacht habe?

Ich habe es um weitere 3 Monate verlängert! Das Spiel macht mit immer noch sehr viel Spaß! Abgesehen von den ganzen Problemen immoment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dies soll einige Motivieren weiter zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Irgendwie hatte ich gestern auch das Gefühl (Nachdem ich mit wieder einloggte) die Ordis sind im ORvR Presenter als noch vor einigen Tagen. Um die Live Quest im Dönertal gab es mächtige Kämpfe. Zuerst waren die Orids dort am Ball. Halbe Stunde später hatten Die Destros den Live Quest Ort im Griff. Aber nicht lange und wir wurden von Ordis überrannt. usw. Für mich war das gestern eine einigermaßen ausgeglichene Situation. Was mich sehr aufgestellt hat.

An was das jetzt liegt sei dahingestellt (denke es lag an allen Änderungen, CP Nerf, Destro Bonus usw.)

Ich hoffe in der nächsten Zeit wird nicht mehr so häufig eine Städte geraidet. Denn das ist für mich ein absoluter Witz.. Beim letzten raid bekam ich fast die Kriste wegen den ganzen Lags, Release Bugs, massen LD's und und und... nach einer Stunde nerfendem Stadt raid schaute ich in mein inv.. toll 3 neue Medaillon des Offiziers... (witztig.. man braucht 500 für EIN Item) noch ein Blick auf den Ruf Balken.... toll 3k Ruf wärend dem ganzen Altdorf raid 

WTF?? wegen 3k ruf und 3 Medaillons soll ich mir solch ein beschissenen Endcontent reinziehen ?? nein danke!

blöderweise ist es parallel zu einem Stadtraid unmöglich was anderes zu machen... Die Inis lagen genauso wie die Invasions PQ, und Scenario's gibt auch keine. Mit Twink Farmen ist auch unmöglich, da es komischerweise auch in den Questgebieten lagt wie sau....

Solange Altdorf oder die Unvermeidtliche angegriffen wird, logge ich mich aus und komme 2 Stunden später wieder online.. hat ja kein sinn


----------



## pulla_man (22. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Da les ich blos bla bla bla ...
> 
> was macht Mong denn falsch, eigentlich nix, er holt die ganzen Casuals, ohne Gilde oder feste Gruppe aus dem PVE ins RVR und belebt damit alles, dass es eben mal schon über 3 WB's ausarten kann, naja whatever .Dann sollten die Destros das auch mal machen und nicht nur auf einem rumhacken, weil sie selbst lange nix auf die Reihe bekommen haben, denn das ist eigentlich nur arm, aber was solls.



er is mit voller absicht auf einen orderüberlaufenen server gegangen um dort das verhältnis mit seinem 400 mann zerg letztendlich zu kippen. und das obwohl er wusste wie dort das verhältnis order : destro aussieht und man ihm vorher davon abgeraten hat nach erengrad zu gehen. DAS war sein fehler, und DAS hat er nunmal mit voller absicht und erwartung der konsequenzen gemacht.


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

GZ an Destro zum zweifachen Altdorfraid gestern. Damit erhöht sich der Counter auf 7 Altdorf-Raids in 8 Tagen.

So oft standen wir nichtmal in IC, innerhalb der 3 Wochen pre 1.2.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (22. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> GZ an Destro zum zweifachen Altdorfraid gestern. Damit erhöht sich der Counter auf 7 Altdorf-Raids in 8 Tagen.



Es haben wohl tatsächlich viele Destrospieler die Vorschläge der Order (L2P und "organisiert euch besser") zu Herzen genommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Es haben wohl tatsächlich viele Destrospieler die Vorschläge der Order (L2P und "organisiert euch besser") zu Herzen genommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es wurde immer argumentiert: Es gibt nicht genug Destros. Wenn man aber jetzt ins RvR geht, ist man als Order schnell 4zu1 oder 5zu1 unterlegen. Merkwürdig.

Wie auch immer, der 20% Rufbonus muss weg. Lächerlich genug, dass es ihn überhaupt jemals gegeben hat - nur weil Destruction Choppa, Sorc und DoK getwinkt hat wie doof, war nichts los.


----------



## pulla_man (22. April 2009)

viele spieler haben auch einfach auf server x einen ordnungschar und auf server y einen destrochar.

je nachdem welche fraktion gerade durch den patch bevorzugt ist wechseln diese spieler immer die seite um auf der gewinnenden seite zu sein. bei diesen WTJ spielern darf man sich bedanken


----------



## Capron (22. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Das mag sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt sind sie schon seid 5 uhr morgens unterwegs und locken die gebiete mit 1-1 1/2 kt´s is bestimmt das kurz bevor sie in die schule gehen nochmal schnell spielen zur zeit sind destros einfach nur überlegen aber trotzdem zu bl.. altdorf zu nehmen weil sie schon am spawn festgenagelt werden sie können nur mit ca 300 mann alles locken aber wenn sie aufgeteielt werden in altdorf ziehen sie den schw... ein aber irgendwann schafft ihr es weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (22. April 2009)

Capron schrieb:


> jetzt sind sie schon seid 5 uhr morgens unterwegs und locken die gebiete mit 1-1 1/2 kt´s is bestimmt das kurz bevor sie in die schule gehen nochmal schnell spielen zur zeit sind destros einfach nur überlegen aber trotzdem zu bl.. altdorf zu nehmen weil sie schon am spawn festgenagelt werden sie können nur mit ca 300 mann alles locken aber wenn sie aufgeteielt werden in altdorf ziehen sie den schw... ein aber irgendwann schafft ihr es weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast die arbeitslosen und die versager im reallife vergessen die auch bei uns destros spielen. weiterhin die leichenschänder, vergewaltiger, mörder und nazis, die haben auch ein zu hause bei uns gefunden


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du hast die arbeitslosen und die versager im reallife vergessen die auch bei uns destros spielen. weiterhin die leichenschänder, vergewaltiger, mörder und nazis, die haben auch ein zu hause bei uns gefunden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (22. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> weiterhin die leichenschänder, vergewaltiger, mörder und *nazis*, die haben auch ein zu hause bei uns gefunden



Naja die lezteren passen eher ins Imperium hinein.^^


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du hast die arbeitslosen und die versager im reallife vergessen die auch bei uns destros spielen. weiterhin die leichenschänder, vergewaltiger, mörder und nazis, die haben auch ein zu hause bei uns gefunden




Es fehlen immernoch:
- Die Entwickler sind auch Destros
- Die GM's sind Destros
- Angela Merkel ist Destro

und last but not least:
- der Papst ist ein Destro

Ausserdem haben wir auch noch namhafte Meelee DD's wie:

den Chaosbarbar "Ernst Prügelprinz"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den Spalta "ChrisHaue Riha"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Es fehlen immernoch:
> - Die Entwickler sind auch Destros
> - Die GM's sind Destros
> - Angela Merkel ist Destro



Gut, dass ist ja schon lange bekannt.



zadros schrieb:


> und last but not least:
> - der Papst ist ein Destro



WTF?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

ja muss mich korrigieren, der papst spielt nen sigmar priester auf moot


----------



## [DM]Zottel (22. April 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Naja die lezteren passen eher ins Imperium hinein.^^



Die Hinergrundstory zu WAR ist schon sehr speziell und man findet doch einiges an Paralellen zum Europa im vergangen Jahrhundert. 

Aber zum Glück bin ich ein Pilz der nur moshen will, und Geschichte ist mir egal :-)


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

Hier über was schlaues zu Diskutieren ist genauso sinnlos wie altdorf zu raiden....




schade eigentlich


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

Nun die Missstände der Performance lassen sich nicht diskutieren genausowenig wie balance, denn auf der anderen Seite ist das gras immer grüner...

Performance ist momentan unter aller Sau und die Balance ist Klassenmäßig besser geworden und Massenmäßig .. naja kA die Zahlen kennt nur GoA


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> auf der anderen Seite ist das gras immer grüner...


Also bin ich der einzige der über das hinweg sehen kann??

also bitte, wer noch behauptet Order hätte mehr skill, Destro Spieler gehen alle zur Schule, Oder Spieler sind sowieso andere Menschen als Destros usw. ist in meinen Augen ein verdammt dummer Mensch....


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also bin ich der einzige der über das hinweg sehen kann??
> 
> also bitte, wer noch behauptet Order hätte mehr skill, Destro Spieler gehen alle zur Schule, Oder Spieler sind sowieso andere Menschen als Destros usw. ist in meinen Augen ein verdammt dummer Mensch....



Aber eben wegen jenen wird so eine Diskussion immer Sinnlos bleiben, denn eben jene wird durch sowas ins lächerliche gezogen.
Ich hab btw. auf beiden Seiten 40er und finde die Balance ist seit 1.2.1 wieder halbwegs hergestellt.


----------



## latosa (22. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> er is mit voller absicht auf einen orderüberlaufenen server gegangen um dort das verhältnis mit seinem 400 mann zerg letztendlich zu kippen. und das obwohl er wusste wie dort das verhältnis order : destro aussieht und man ihm vorher davon abgeraten hat nach erengrad zu gehen. DAS war sein fehler, und DAS hat er nunmal mit voller absicht und erwartung der konsequenzen gemacht.


400mann zerg?allso mong hat im höchstfall 3 kt s zusammen mit random ihr seid nie mit dem mal mit geritten aber kommt mit zahlen erlich da fehlen einem die worte.


----------



## Valdarr (22. April 2009)

Balance wird es bei diesem Spiel wohl nie geben.

Mal davon ab gibts diverse Gründe für den Niedergang der Ordnung:

Patchpolitik mitsamt den Nerfs und Buffs. <- irgendwer moppert eh und ich weiss netmal was sich nu genau geändert hat bei meinem Runi.

Mong bzw. seine Kritiker <-entweder hasst oder liebt mann ihn  aber die diskuttiererei um und wegen ihm war vielfach das letzte und sorgt nach wie vor für unnötige Spannungen in der eigenen Fraktion..

Selbstbetrug und Vertreibung vieler <- Mimimi ihr bösen WTJ, Mimimi ihr bösen alten Erengardler. Die normalen dazwischen sind nu entweder vom Server wech oder halten sich Minderheiten gemäß nach wie vor raus. Logische Konsequenz: eingespielte Teams (die paar) sind entweder zusammengebrochen, weg vom Server oder haben ganz aufgehört.

Inakzeptable Performance und mangelndes Vertrauen in Goa <- Ich erwarte bei einem Online Spiel keine 100%tige Erreichbarkeit, absolute Lagfreiheit oder Fehlerfreiheit, aber das Spiel sollte spielbar sein und das ist es nicht ansatzweise in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## latosa (22. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Balance wird es bei diesem Spiel wohl nie geben.
> 
> Mal davon ab gibts diverse Gründe für den Niedergang der Ordnung:
> 
> ...


ich bin auch gewechselt von hergik nach erengard, (ordnung)aber wie man dort empfangen wurde na ja , aber das ganze gejammer von beiden seiten (destro streik usw)ging mir so auf den geist das server gewechselt habe. ordnung hat auf hergik monate lang gegen 2-1 übermacht gekämft aber gejammert hat keiner. eigendlich schade hab meinen mag und runi halbes jahr gespielt aber diesen server tu ich mir nicht mehr an


----------



## Valdarr (22. April 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> ich bin auch gewechselt von hergik nach erengard, (ordnung)aber wie man dort empfangen wurde na ja , aber das ganze gejammer von beiden seiten (destro streik usw)ging mir so auf den geist das server gewechselt habe. ordnung hat auf hergik monate lang gegen 2-1 übermacht gekämft aber gejammert hat keiner. eigendlich schade hab meinen mag und runi halbes jahr gespielt aber diesen server tu ich mir nicht mehr an



Willkommen im club. Bin auch nicht mehr auf diesem Server, weil mir die eigenen Verbündeten zu unsympatisch wurden. Sry aber als "Alter" Erengardler wars mir nur peinlich was da ablief/abläuft.


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> ordnung hat auf hergik monate lang gegen 2-1 übermacht gekämft aber gejammert hat keiner.


klar ^^ schon wieder so einer.... 

Order = Hight Skiller, stellen sich jeder Übermacht, Jammern nie, haben sicher nicht OP Klassen aber spielen trotzdem viel besser, sind eigentlich alles Chuck Norris Söhne und Töchter ...

Destro = Low Skiller, fliehen kaum sind sie unterlegen, Jammern ab jedem scheiss, sind Looser, sind eigentlich alles Fritzel's Kinder...

ja ne ist klar -.- 

--------
sorry für die kurze Ausschweifung.. (rege mich grad auf)

zurück zum Thema. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, haben sich die Ordis auf Erengrad gestritten? Könnte das ein Grund für den Wandel sein? (ka hab davon nichts mitbekommen) Glaube auf Destro Seite war man über jeden neuen Destro auf Erengrad froh und hieß ihn herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, haben sich die Ordis auf Erengrad gestritten? Könnte das ein Grund für den Wandel sein? (ka hab davon nichts mitbekommen) Glaube auf Destro Seite war man über jeden neuen Destro auf Erengrad froh und hieß ihn herzlich willkommen.



Genauer gesagt streiten sie sich immer noch. Beschimpfungen, wüste Beleidigungen und Rumgeweine ist immer noch alltäglich im /1


----------



## Valdarr (22. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> klar ^^ schon wieder so einer....
> 
> Order = Hight Skiller, stellen sich jeder Übermacht, Jammern nie, haben sicher nicht OP Klassen aber spielen trotzdem viel besser, sind eigentlich alles Chuck Norris Söhne und Töchter ...
> 
> ...



Gestritten ist nicht ganz die Formulierung die ich wählen würde. 

Sagen wir es mal so:

Sprüche die nciht mal mehr als grenzwertig zu bezeichnen waren bis hin zu offenen Anfeindungen aufgrund von Gildenzugehörigkeiten, dem Status eines "neuen" Spielers, Kicks aus Gilden aufgrund von Teilnahmen an Mong-Zergs und generelles beleidigen der einzelnen Spieler/seiner Familie/Abstammung usw..

Um es kurz zusammenzufassen und bildlich auszudrücken bestand der Server auf Ordnungsseite aus ca 80% Hexenjägern auf dem heiligen Pfad der Inquisition. 

Die eine Seite fühlte sich beleidigt und schlecht empfangen und die andere macht die neuen Spieler für alle Lags und sonstige Probleme verantwortlich. Das ganze gemixt mit einem dürftigen Zusammenhalt vor dem Transfer ergibt nun die hausgemachte Unterlegenheit der Ordnung und ich muss sagen das es mir für einige wenige Leid tut und der Rest nu zu Recht die ... frisst die se selbst mit verursacht hat.


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt streiten sie sich immer noch. Beschimpfungen, wüste Beleidigungen und Rumgeweine ist immer noch alltäglich im /1


und uns bezeichnet man als Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ne quatsch)

hmm das ist aber wirklich bisschen .... schade

bei uns im /1 wird fast 60% Open RvR bezogenes geschrieben, 30% Suche Gruppe für Enklave/FGH. Der Rest sind Questfragen.. ganz selten eine dämliche Frage auf die eine dämliche Antwort folgt. Sonst ist es ruhig. (während dem Live Event gestern waren es etwa 99% Live Event Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: nachdem ich Valdarr Beitrag gelesen habe bin ich noch mehr schockiert.. das ist aber krass heftig... bei uns herrscht viel mehr "Friede Freude Eierkuchen" (sofern man sich nicht über Lags und so aufregt) Auch sehe ich ein relativ hohes mass an Disziplin im Mongozerg... Aber das Gilden sich gegenseitig anfauchen ist mir fremd... (bin in vielen "multi" Gilden Gruppen gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LV war ich mit einer "Das Tribunal" Gruppe, so als beispiel)

kann das so noch irgendwie gut werden auf Orderseite? (hab absolut kein bock auf eine Middenland Situation)


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

Naja es richtet sich 90% davon immer noch gegen Mong/Spieler von ehemaligen anderen Servern.


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

einige der alt ehrengradler ( darunter RR 80 wie cralla, lygras und co ) haben ihre ordi chars auch transferiert und erengrad destro angefangen - wenn solche extrem gut eingespielten teams wechseln ist das wohl auch ein kleiner aber feiner grund


----------



## Salute (22. April 2009)

Also eine Art "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" in der eigenen Fraktion (Order). Kein Wunder das dann Vorurteile gegenüber den Destrospielern auftauchen.


----------



## Valdarr (22. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Werd bei Gelegenheit mal meinen Runi reaktivieren und mir des auf Erengard mal wieder anschauen bzw. wollt auch mit ein paar Kollegen die noch auf erengard spielen mal wieder Destros hauen. 

Mein Heimatserver wird Erengard aber wohl kaum nochmal werden.


----------



## zadros (22. April 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Also eine Art "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" in der eigenen Fraktion. Kein Wunder das dann Vorurteile gegenüber den Destrospielern auftauchen.



Du hast wohl nicht richtig gelesen, die Fremdenfeindlichkeit war auf ORDER Seite gegenüber dem MNSG MONG Zerg

Wir haben FRONTLINE etc. mit offenen Armen in Destrolanden aufgenommen!


----------



## Salute (22. April 2009)

Ich habe auch die Order gemeint...

Ich korrigiers mal.


----------



## DerTingel (22. April 2009)

Capron schrieb:


> jetzt sind sie schon seid 5 uhr morgens unterwegs und locken die gebiete mit 1-1 1/2 kt´s is bestimmt das kurz bevor sie in die schule gehen nochmal schnell spielen zur zeit sind destros einfach nur überlegen aber trotzdem zu bl.. altdorf zu nehmen weil sie schon am spawn festgenagelt werden sie können nur mit ca 300 mann alles locken aber wenn sie aufgeteielt werden in altdorf ziehen sie den schw... ein aber irgendwann schafft ihr es weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahaha....sorry dass ich mich grad wegschreie. ich hab heute auch mal wieder eine nachtschicht eingelegt. soll ich dir sagen wieviele leute am praag lock um ca.6uhr beteiligt waren? 12 leute haben ein genzes gebiet verteidigt und gelockt. da sieht man mal wieder die diskrepanz zwischen der gefühlten anzahl an gegnern und den wirklich vorhandenen spielern.
wir haben im ts schon die ganze zeit scherze gemacht, dass die telefonkette der ordis heiß läuft, weil an jedem sfz gefühlt mindestens 2destro kt´s stehen (natürlich nur spalta, chosen, doks und sorcs in perfekt zusammengestellten grp), die alles wegrubbeln. ein paar ordis haben anfangs versucht zu stören, aber nachdem wir sie 3-4mal gewiped haben -wir waren in unterzahl- haben sie es aufgegeben. war aber sehr spannend und die kämpfe waren sehr gut. 
aber hauptsache destro kann nur in überzahl spielen blablablubb...zeigt sehr gut die geistige reife mancher leute hier.
mfg

&#8364;: die nacht hat aber auch viele erkenntnisse gebracht....versuche niemals mit weniger als 1kt gegen ein auf stufe 6 aufgewertetes keep anzurennen. es dauert ewigkeiten bis ein tor down ist...und wenn dann noch n paar mehr wachen dabei sind, die zufällig auch noch champs sind.....hehehe...kann weh tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;²: und wegen der altdorfraids...was nützt es in stufe 2 zu kommen, wenn 90% der leute nichtmal die ausrüstung tragen können, die sie noch nichtmal besitzen. und ich kann auch nicht verstehen wieso die leute so wenig ruf in der stadt machen. also ich bin gestern mit 30-40k ruf aus der stadt rausgegangen. ok, wir haben einmal die instanz gewechselt, weil dort fast nur "lowies" rumliefen...vernichter schuhe, soldaten marken, kaum ruf...in der 2. ini wurden wir zwar vorm spawn gecampt - wir 8 destros in der instanz- aber dafür gab es richtig viel ruf.


----------



## Ascían (23. April 2009)

GZ an Destro zum heutigen Altdorfraid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird ja zum täglichen Ritual hier. 8 Altdorfraids in 8 Tagen - Respekt.

Und trotzdem Rufbonus...


----------



## Fredez (23. April 2009)

Auf Averland wird jeden Tag 1-2 mal Altdorf geraidet...
Man kommt Nachmittags on und schon kann wieder deffen gehen...


----------



## Skathloc (23. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> GZ an Destro zum heutigen Altdorfraid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Glück hab ich jetzt wieder Uni, da hab ich keine Zeit mich da drüber aufzuregen, bzw bekomme es garnicht erst mit. xD


----------



## Ascían (23. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich jetzt wieder Uni, da hab ich keine Zeit mich da drüber aufzuregen, bzw bekomme es garnicht erst mit. xD



Ach, wir sehen das auch alle ganz locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind ja keine Destros. Nur der Rufbonus muss weg.


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl ihr macht was falsch. Gestern wart ihr am Live Quest Gebiet eigentlich immer 2zu1 überlegen... 

macht ihr jetzt auch oRvR Streik? (auf die Kampagne bezogen)


kann auch sein, dass ihr nur in der Zeit mehr wart als ich dort die quest machen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl ihr macht was falsch. Gestern wart ihr am Live Quest Gebiet eigentlich immer 2zu1 überlegen...
> 
> macht ihr jetzt auch oRvR Streik? (auf die Kampagne bezogen)
> 
> ...



Also ich konnte die Quest teilweise nicht machen, weil man immer von 1-2WB Destro abgefarmt wurde - scheint also subjektiv zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, es gibt keinen ORvR-Streik bei der Order. Nur massivsten Mitgliederschwund wie damals auf Middenland. Nach meinen Erfahrung kann man es inzwischen so einteilen:

Destruction ist unterlegen -> will die Gegnerseite mit Streiks bestrafen, schreibt Tickets, und heult in Foren rum.

Order ist unterlegen -> loggt einfach nicht mehr ein.



Da hätte ich lieber das Order ersteres tut, aber scheinbar machen sie wieder nur das zweiteres.


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Also ich konnte die Quest teilweise nicht machen, weil man immer von 1-2WB Destro abgefarmt wurde - scheint also subjektiv zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe dachte ich mir fast ^^


hmm dann wäre wohl unbedingt notwendig den Bonus der Destros abzuschaffen (in der Hoffnung einige Destros gehen wieder twinken und die ORder denkt sich, hei die sind nicht mehr im Vorteil, jetzt hauen wir sie)

oder man gibt beiden Seiten einen Bonus (damit auch der Letzte Order wieder on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

leider liegt das in GOA's Hand.... und die haben meiner Meinung nach zwei Linke Hände.... (oder zwei Linke Hirne oder was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## heretik (23. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Destruction ist unterlegen -> will die Gegnerseite mit Streiks bestrafen, schreibt Tickets, und heult in Foren rum.
> 
> Order ist unterlegen -> loggt einfach nicht mehr ein.



Kann man allen Ernstes glauben, dass ein einfacher Klick auf die "andere" Seite so entscheidende Auswirkungen auf die Psyche und die Entscheidungen eines Menschen hat? Gerade noch ganz normaler MMORPG-Spieler, dann auf "Zerstörung" geklickt, und schon fällt man in ein ganz bestimmtes Verhaltensraster. Genau wie gestern die Diskussion, dass Zerstörung nen höheren Schüleranteil hat.

Vorurteile werden im Leben ja oft verwendet, um sich die eigene Existenz schönzureden, aber sowas jetzt schon an der Auswahl der Faktion in einem MMORPG festzuschustern ist schon arg weit hergeholt. Besonders da ich mich ja offenbar plötzlich in einen Gutmenschen verwandle, wenn ich auf meine Ordnungstwinks logge...


----------



## Kronis (23. April 2009)

Was hat denn bitte der Rufbonus damit zu tun das die Ordnung im RvR einfach schlecht ist ?


----------



## Ascían (23. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Kann man allen Ernstes glauben, dass ein einfacher Klick auf die "andere" Seite so entscheidende Auswirkungen auf die Psyche und die Entscheidungen eines Menschen hat? Gerade noch ganz normaler MMORPG-Spieler, dann auf "Zerstörung" geklickt, und schon fällt man in ein ganz bestimmtes Verhaltensraster. Genau wie gestern die Diskussion, dass Zerstörung nen höheren Schüleranteil hat.
> 
> Vorurteile werden im Leben ja oft verwendet, um sich die eigene Existenz schönzureden, aber sowas jetzt schon an der Auswahl der Faktion in einem MMORPG festzuschustern ist schon arg weit hergeholt. Besonders da ich mich ja offenbar plötzlich in einen Gutmenschen verwandle, wenn ich auf meine Ordnungstwinks logge...



Ich sage ja nur was ich beobachte. Die Order hat IC keine 8 Mal geraidet, auch in den Wochen nach 1.2 nicht, und trotzdem war in den Foren die Hölle los. Und was passiert jetzt, wo Destro TÄGLICH 1-2 Mal AD raidet? Richtig, nichts. Nur in Game bleiben die Freundeslisten verwaist, in der Allianz sind nur noch etwas über die Hälfte online von denen, die in den Wochen davor noch online waren, in der Gilde haben etwa die Hälfte seit 1.2.1 nicht mehr regelmäßig eingeloggt. Ganz einfach.




Kronis schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte der Rufbonus damit zu tun das die Ordnung im RvR einfach schlecht ist ?




Ahja.. auf l2p hab ich schon gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (23. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> hahaha....sorry dass ich mich grad wegschreie. ich hab heute auch mal wieder eine nachtschicht eingelegt. soll ich dir sagen wieviele leute am praag lock um ca.6uhr beteiligt waren? 12 leute haben ein genzes gebiet verteidigt und gelockt. da sieht man mal wieder die diskrepanz zwischen der gefühlten anzahl an gegnern und den wirklich vorhandenen spielern.



frühs um 6 uhr am computer sitzen um sich dann toll zu fühlen.
leute gibts ...


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte der Rufbonus damit zu tun das die Ordnung im RvR einfach schlecht ist ?


so was wie "Order ist einfach Schlechter" ist wohl ein schlechter Witz .... genau so wie "Destros sind alles Schüler"...

zum Bonus... ich weis ja nicht wie blind du bist, aber als die Destros auf Erengrad einen Bonus bekommen haben, haben wir grad alles weggerubbelt. Und zwar weil jetzt auch der hinterletzte Destro wieder sein Main im T4 Spielt (da es ja 20% mehr ruf gibt)

denken, dann posten



deccpqcc schrieb:


> frühs um 6 uhr am computer sitzen um sich dann toll zu fühlen.
> leute gibts ...


es gibt auch Leute die um 10:38 absoluten OffTopic mist schreiben den keinen Interessiert!


----------



## Valdarr (23. April 2009)

Ich find es grad allerdings sehr faszinierend das scheinbar (!) kaum ein Destro mit der Situation unzufrieden ist, mal abgesehen von der Frage "Rufbonus weg".

Ich hatte jedenfalls den Eindruck das die Quote an Ordis die sich beschwerten das des Spiel nach 1.2 albern ist durch die ungleichen Verhältnisse wesentlich höher war. Mag mich ja irren, aber Streik und Co. fand ich bereits damals albern.

Steh allerdings auch vor dem Problem mehr oder weniger Serverlos zu sein. Bin nach Release auf Carroburg Destro eingestiegen um etwa 2 Wochen später zur Ordnung auf Erengard zu wechseln da einige Bekannte unbedingt dort spielen wollten.

Erengard: siehe vorherige Posts
Carroburg: ähnliche Kiste nur das die blöden Sprüche a la Wtj wenigstens nur vereinzelt abgelassen wurden. 

Mal sehen was ich mach, aber ich denk mal des Spiel verdient seine 13 € derzeit net. Es macht zwar Spass, aber ist unspielbar und die Communitys sind auf beiden Servern mehr oder weniger fürn Po. Carroburg ist zwar nicht ansatzweise so schlimm wie Erengard, aber Vollhonks gibts da auch zu genüge. 

Ich hätte ja nicht wenig Lust Erengard als Destro heimzusuchen (um dem ein oder anderen Vollhonk auf Orderseite mal im RvR zu begegnen) nur derzeit wäre das wohl wieder das gleiche Problem und als WTJ mag ich mich netmehr hinstellen lassen.

greetz


----------



## Pente (23. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Ich find es grad allerdings sehr faszinierend das scheinbar (!) kaum ein Destro mit der Situation unzufrieden ist, mal abgesehen von der Frage "Rufbonus weg".



Ich bin sogar sehr unzufrieden aber davon, dass ich es noch 100mal sage wird's auch nicht besser. Von einem Extrem ins nächste. Erst wird dauernd die Unvermeidliche angegriffen und jetzt nahezu non-stop Altdorf. Ist beides nicht sehr lustig und eigentlich ein deutlicher Indikator dafür, dass man sehr wohl die anderen Städte bräuchte. Bereits nach dem 2. Altdorf oder Unvermeidlichen Raid kann man die Invasions PQs schon nicht mehr sehen. Es wird zu schnell viel zu langweilig. Wenn es im Wechsel wäre, einen Abend Unvermeidliche und einen Abend Altdorf wäre es auch nicht viel spannender. Der Kampf um die Stadt selbst ist einfach nicht das was er sein sollte und die Performance bei den Invasion-PQs ist unterirdisch. Wenn ich ein Daumenkino nebenzu laufen lass läuft es flüssiger. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass die 55er Wachen viel zu weit außen stehen ... die Spawnbereiche sind total dämlich gewählt. Der Kommandant steht praktisch genau zwischen diesen Wachen und egal ob Ordnung oder Zerstörung irgend einer pullt immer eine der Wachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe nur, dass Mythic möglichst bald einsieht, dass es keinen Sinn macht die anderen Städte aus dem Spiel zu lassen.


----------



## zadros (23. April 2009)

diesen ganzen PvE Städteraid Quatsch kann man eh vergessen, lang leben Relikte + GROßE RvR Zonen wie bei DAoC...

Die Balance ist besser geworden, die Serverstailität und Performance wieder schlechter, die Zahlen der Spielenden geht zurück ( auf beiden Seiten )
Bis sich das ganze Auspendelt wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen...

Ich bin unzufrieden, aber das habe ich der GoA / Mythic Zweigstelle bereits durch eine stornierung des Abos erkenntlich gezeigt, also was soll ich mich über die Situation hier im Forum noch künstlich aufregen... Stress hab ich auf der Arbeit schon genug, da stress ich mich nicht auch noch in der Frühstücks oder Mittagspause.

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Protek (23. April 2009)

In WAR fehlen einfach die Konsequenzen.

Sollte es Destro gelingen die Hauptstadt einzunehmen, sollte dies auch für einige Tage und Wochen bleiben und mehr Konflikt heraufrufen. Es sollten Kämpfe in den Gassen stattfinden und der Ordnung die Möglichkeit gegeben werden ihre Stadt wieder zu holen.

Was in WAR aber wirklich stattfindet ist nich wirklich reizvoll. Deswegen verliert das Spiel auch wieder Spieler. 

Ich habe es für einige Zeit reaktiviert und wieder Spass gehabt. Bis mir das "Kreisraiden" zu blöd war. Selten finden wirklich Kämpfe statt und wenn dann wird auch das mit der Zeit langweilig. Man kann hier nicht wirklich von einem Krieg zwischen Destro und Ordnung sprechen. Es ist einfach ein abgrasen der Burgen und Gebiete. 

Ich möchte auch das Warhammer besser wäre als es jetzt ist. 

Der einzige Grund wieso sich Destro/Ordnung nicht wehren oder nur ungenügend, weil daraus nicht wirkliche tiefgreifende Konsequenzen resultieren.

Dem ganzen folgt ein Spielerschwund auf einer beliebigen Fraktionsseite, weil es so einfach keinen Spass macht. Man möchte Krieg und Kämpfe und findet stattdessen irgendwelche Kreisraids. 

Mich kann das jedenfalls nicht länger in WAR halten. Das RvR in WAR bringt die Stimmung nicht wirklich rüber. 
Natürlich gibt es Langzeitspieler in WAR, diese finden das Setting optimal und alles andere auch gut. Ich würde mir für euch einfach wünschen, das Mythic das ganze System nochmals überarbeitet, weil wirklichen Krieg hat man damit nicht.


----------



## Stancer (23. April 2009)

Kreisraiden gibt es seit dem neuen Locksystem eigentlich kaum noch. Die Gebiete werden eigentlich recht hart umkämpft. Selbst wenn eine Seite enorm überlegen ist gibt es immer 1 KT, die versucht die SFZ einzunehmen um einen Lock zu verhindern.

Wer bei Kreisraids mitmacht ist ja selber Schuld und darf sich nicht beschweren. In den besetzten Gebieten sind immer Gruppen unterwegs, die sich der Übermacht stellen.


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Eine dritte Fraktion wärw wohl von Vorteil, das Problem an WAR ist nicht nur die Balance/Lags/Loggsystem, sondern das Problem ist die Mentalität eines großteils der Spieler.

Die Spieler können nichtmehr verlieren, wenns keine Items zum abstauben gibt kommt auch kaum einer deffen etc etc...

Gewinnt eine Fraktion (erobert ne Stadt) wandern von der Verliererfraktion Leute ab zu ner anderen wo sie gewinnen...

Das Spiel sollte ähnlich Gw sein, 1 Chas auf Destroseite>kompletter Account kann nur noch für Destro spielen, ansonsten wirds immer ne riesige Menge Leute geben die auf x Server immer dem "Winner Team" beitreten und das Ungleichgewicht deutlich erhöhen.

Da allerdings schon sehr viele  Leute auf beiden Seiten spielen ist dies nichtmehr möglich, meiner Ansicht nach eine eindeutige Fehlkonzeption des Spiel, man hätte hier mehr darauf achten sollen wie Spieler meistens reagieren, ein Spiel das sich wirklich nur um PvP dreht und praktisch keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten bietet sollte diesen Faktor in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Alles was ich möchte sind Scenarios und Inis... auf ORvR scheisse ich!...


xD
Ich hab lachen müssen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gar nicht am Ulduar Patch? Da haste ne ganz tolle neue Ini und BGs gehen auch in den Hauptzeiten regelmäßig auf ^^
TW musst du ja nicht teilnehmen, da es einem ORvR annähernd gleich kommt.


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Gar nicht am Ulduar Patch? Da haste ne ganz tolle neue Ini und BGs gehen auch in den Hauptzeiten regelmäßig auf ^^
> TW musst du ja nicht teilnehmen, da es einem ORvR annähernd gleich kommt.


Ulduar? TW? ... ich werd aus dem nicht schlau...


----------



## Lari (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ulduar? TW? ... ich werd aus dem nicht schlau...


Ulduar = die neue, große Raidinstanz mit Herausforderung. Einwipen an Bossen, CC beim Trash und eine sehr schön designte Instanz, soweit ich sie bisher gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr schönes, forderndes PvE.
TW = Tausendwinter. Die open PvP Zone in WoW, in der alle 2 1/2 Stunden der Bär steppt. Wer dort gewinnt (entweder Burg einnimmt, oder verteidigt) bekommt in allen 5 Mann Instanzen Nordends bestimmte Token, und hat Zugriff auf zwei PvE Encounter.  Auf den bevölkerten Servern tummeln sich dort lagfrei mehrere 100 Spieler zu Stoßzeiten. Dazu noch fahrbare Belagerungsmaschine, Mauern einreißen, Werkstätten und Geschütztürme in der Burg. Alles in allem doch recht nettes PvP für zwischendurch.


----------



## DerTingel (23. April 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> frühs um 6 uhr am computer sitzen um sich dann toll zu fühlen.
> leute gibts ...



stumpfsinnig einen satz aus nem langen text rauskopieren, ihn aus seinem kontext reißen und nen dummen kommentar dazu ablassen der nichtmal ansatzweise etwas mit dem thema zu tun hat um sich toll zu fühlen...
leute gibts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber da ich nett bin, antworte ich auch komischen leuten wie dir. nein, ich bin nicht früh aufgestanden, sondern ich hatte nach langer zeit mal wieder die möglichkeit auszuschlafen, deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen die nacht durch zu machen. denn wäre ich morgens früh aufgestanden um zu zocken, dann wäre die freundesliste und gilde wieder off gewesen...
mfg



Ascían schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nur was ich beobachte. Die Order hat IC keine 8 Mal geraidet, auch in den Wochen nach 1.2 nicht, und trotzdem war in den Foren die Hölle los. Und was passiert jetzt, wo Destro TÄGLICH 1-2 Mal AD raidet? Richtig, nichts. Nur in Game bleiben die Freundeslisten verwaist, in der Allianz sind nur noch etwas über die Hälfte online von denen, die in den Wochen davor noch online waren, in der Gilde haben etwa die Hälfte seit 1.2.1 nicht mehr regelmäßig eingeloggt. Ganz einfach.
> Ahja.. auf l2p hab ich schon gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also meine annahme ist ja, dass es mittlerweile etliche spieler gibt die auf mehreren servern 40er chars besitzen, um somit immer irgendwo auf der gewinnerseite dabei sein zu können. wieso soll ich auf server x die stadt verteidigen, wenn ich auf server y die stadt angreifen kann. 
ich glaube dass etliche leute ihre order chars nach erengrad transferiert haben, oder sich eben neue erstellt haben, als sie mitbekommen haben wie oft es zu einem raid auf IC kommt. diese sind nun abgeschreckt und spielen wohl erstmal ihre destros auf carroburg weiter...damit möchte ich niemandem zu nahe treten, es ist nur eine annahme von mir, die m.e. nahe liegt. sicherlich handeln nicht alle so, aber ich befürchte eben eine nicht zu unterschätzende zahl an spielern.
wenn order auf erengrad wieder am drücker ist, dann kommen sie alle wieder aus ihren löchern, genauso wie nach den ersten 1-2 altdorf raids etliche destros plötzlich aufgetaucht sind, die ich nie vorher im rvr gesehen hab. 
ich finde dieses verhalten schade, da man so nie wirklich die wahren kräfteverhältnisse erkennt...
ach ja, was ich der order auch noch sagen wollte...lährnt entlisch mahl tzu spilen unt ohrganiesirt euch mähr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg



Valdarr schrieb:


> Ich find es grad allerdings sehr faszinierend das scheinbar (!) kaum ein Destro mit der Situation unzufrieden ist, mal abgesehen von der Frage "Rufbonus weg".
> 
> Ich hatte jedenfalls den Eindruck das die Quote an Ordis die sich beschwerten das des Spiel nach 1.2 albern ist durch die ungleichen Verhältnisse wesentlich höher war. Mag mich ja irren, aber Streik und Co. fand ich bereits damals albern.



was heisst unzufrieden...ich finde die situation eher etwas merkwürdig. zuerst steht ihr dauernd in IC, dann stehen wir dauernd in altdorf. ich finde es ist im moment alles irgendwie zu leicht. ich will nicht täglich in die stadt, vor allem nicht bei einer so grottenschlechten performance. ok, vielleicht verlieren irgendwann genug spieler das interesse an der hauptstadt/den hauptsätten, so dass man dann lagfrei spielen kann. aber das sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt das ziel sein. 
aber ich glaube, dein eindruck ist auch eher subjektiv gewesen. also ich finde hier wird von beiden seiten gleich viel rungeheult...und ich kann beide seiten nicht verstehen. diskutieren, ok...seine meinung sagen, ok...aber dann auch bitte mit begründung, was hier leider viel zu selten passiert.
und zum streik...also ich hab die leute, die gestreikt haben, schon verstanden. ich würde es zwar selber nicht machen, aber wenn sie meinen es ist das richtige mittel, dann sollen sie es ruhig machen. 
mfg

€: der rufbonus der destros gehört n bissel angehoben...das locken der gebiete dauert noch zu lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ulduar? TW? ... ich werd aus dem nicht schlau...


Ja ich denke, wenn dich ORvR nicht die Bohne interressiert, gibts bestimmt weitaus bessere Alternativen als Warhammer für dich?

In Wow gibt es mittlerweile unzählige Instanzen, von denen einige auch echt toll gemacht sind.
Scenarien entsprechen den Battlergrounds in Wow... oder sind zumindest sehr ähnlich gehalten.

Jedoch liegt der Endcontent in Wow im Abfarmen von Instanzen gegen NPCs, Loot abgreifen... in Warhammer jedoch mehr auf dem ORvR und PVP Aspekt.


Deshalb dacht ich mir, liegt dir das vl mehr?
Kannst dir ja mal die Trial runterladen und ankucken ^^


EDIT: Mist, viiiiiel zu lange gebraucht xD
Ja Lari hat das sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht ^^


----------



## Salute (23. April 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte jedenfalls den Eindruck das die Quote an Ordis die sich beschwerten das des Spiel nach 1.2 albern ist durch die ungleichen Verhältnisse wesentlich höher war. Mag mich ja irren




Ja du irrst dich, kein einziger (bzw ein sehr geringer Anteil, zumindest nicht hier im Forum) Ordnungsspieler sah den Vorteil, der durch 1.2 für deren Fraktion plötzlich vorhanden war. Offiziele Stelleungnahme der Order war: "Wir organisieren uns jetzt viel mehr und haben auch sonst unsere Klasse xmal besser im Griff als die Destro. Außerdem gehören wir Ordnungsspieler eh zu einer überlegen Spezies"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da haben wohl welche einfach mal den Mund zu voll genommen. Das erklärt dann wohl auch die wenigen Beschwerden (zumindest hier) in den Foren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Rufbonus auf Erengard gehört natürlich mittelerweile weg.


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Mal wieder Offtopic, um kurz was zu sagen.

5 Raids auf meinem Server ham Uldaur nun Clear, 3 davon innerhalb der ersten ID(Eine Woche Mittwoch-Mittwoch) >Crapinstanz, bin froh das ich von WoW weg bin und mir die nächsten 6Monate langweiliges Achievment machen oder die "Hard Mods" bis die nächste Raidinstanz kommt sparen kann. (bevor ihr flamet, mein alter Raid gehört zu den 5, wir ham es clear, nur ich net weil ich mein Abo gekündigt hab.

Der Wow Endcontent besteht in Mittwochs einloggen um 19Uhr zb vor der Instanz sammeln, reinschlappen, die Bosse töten, je nach Laune des Raids sinnlose Achievments machen (komische Sachen für die "besseren" Raids damit sie beschäftigt, sind, gibt dann als Belohung Drachenmount Nummer 10001 und nen tollen Eintag im WoW "Wälzer des Wissens"....

Wow Bgs sind weniger und vor allem anders als die in WAR, Alterac ist als einziges BG ne Massenschlacht, und da geht niemand mehr hin weil Tausend Winter mehr Ehre gibt, zudem schmiert Tausend Winter bei mir aufm Server immernoch regelmäßig ab, und nicht nur das, Tausend Winter zieht dann ganz Northend mit samt Lichkönig in die Tiefes des Servercrashs.

Nicht zu vergessen das Wow PvP Kämpfen meistens innehralb von Sekunden durch die bessere Burstdmg Klasse entschieden werden, zahlreiche Speccs sind komplett unbruachbar (hier sei angesagt das zum Beispiel 1 Schamane mit jedem seiner 3 Speccs Komplett anders ist!).

Zum Topic, 
besteht die Möglichkeit das einige der Ordler welche nicht mehr kommen zb auf Averland Destro twinken? (dort haben sie den Bonus, und die Averland Ordnung wird auch vermöbelt)
Oder auf Drakenwald? Dort hat die Ordnung den Bonus und die Zerstörung muss in den unteren T-Bereichen teilweiße gegen eine 3fache Übermacht ankämpfen.


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

OMG ihr wollt mir WoW andrehen???

seit ihr wahnsinnig?

vielleicht kurze Erläuterung:

mit dem Satz "ich scheiss auf ORvR" meinte ich nicht, dass es mich nicht interessiert, ich meinte damit, dass ich bei den momentaner Performance im ORvR lieber Scenarios spiele. Da ich mit überlegender Spielweise und nicht mit Überzahl gewinnen will. Für mich hat immo ORvR nichts mit skill zu tun. 

zudem habe ich vom Release an 2 Jahre WoW gespielt... damals wars noch spielbar. Aber wenn ich jetzt bei meinem WoW Kollegen (von denen 50% jetzt bei WAR sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zugucke mir mir übel...

spätestens als ich das Video mit dem DK gesehen habe, der Arena 2on2 mit random Skills gewinnt war mir klar: NIE wieder WoW (zum video, es ist ein DK der sich ein Makro machte das bei klicken random eine Fähigkeit auslöste, er wusste also nie was er macht. Trotzdem killte er fast alles weg...)

PvP in WoW ist für mich ein absoluter Witz (Arkane Mage der 10k instant macht... witzig...)


nene für mich ist WAR der Hammer wenns um PvP geht. Leider herrscht in WAR immoment bisschen die Krise... aber das geht auch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ...


Achso xD

Ich dachte mir, du shiced auf ORvR, weils dich nicht intressiert und du lieber Instanzen und Scenarios hast,
sorry aber hab das so verstanden ^^


Ja gut, aber dass du lediglich wegen Performanceproblemen oder Unausgewogenheit die im Moment herrschen dagegen bist,
ist irgendwie verständlich ^^

PS:


Elindir schrieb:


> seit ihr wahnsinnig?


www.seidseit.de ^^


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> OMG ihr wollt mir WoW andrehen???
> 
> seit ihr wahnsinnig?
> 
> ...



Dieser Dk spielt unterhalb von 1300Rating, dort trifft man auf Schurken die sich an einer Magierin! Todhauen (dauer ca 2Minuten, aber er geht vor mir down^^)

Der Dk ist im übrigen mit den letzen Pachtes sowas von übel generft worden...zu recht, aber dennoch hart. Die Balance in Wow passt im großen und ganzen, ist ähnlich der in WAR. In der Arena ist wirklich Skill entscheiden (klar es gibt Fotm Teams die besser sind als andere, aber es gibt immer ca 2-3Fotm Teamarten, bei denen entscheidet auch wieder Skill)

Im übrigen wollen dich nur die Leute wieder zu Wow bringen die kein WAR mehr spielen, ich hab ja versucht dich bei WAR zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das mit den Laggs im ORvR oder auch Masse>Klasse ist wirklich nerfig, aber Zenarien machen auch Spaß.


----------



## Omidas (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> [Eine dritte Fraktion]



Ja denke auch das diese helfen würde. Aber wäre sicher schwer ins
bestehende System einzubauen. Die müssten beim Leveln ja auch ins
Kampfgeschehen eingreifen und somt auf den selben Karten spielen.



Norjena schrieb:


> [Nur einer Fraktion auf allen Servern angehören]



Das wäre aber auch nur eine halbe Lösung. Den das kann auch 
innerhalb einer Fraktion passieren, dass gewechselt wird.
Nehmen wir dazu Caroburg und Erengard. Auf dem einen Liegt
die Order etwas vorn auf dem anderen ist Destro total überlegen.
Dann würden jetzt alle Order Erengard zu  Order Caroburg wechseln
und die Destros anders rum. WTJ kann man nicht so leicht verhindern.
Dafür müsste es sich nicht lohnen so ein Wechsel. Aber da man ja
direkt im T1 gut spielen kann und das Max Level schnell erreicht
werden kann, verliert man "nur2 den ehemaligen RR.
Da muss sich selber jeder zusammen reißen und das richtige tun.
Bei den Zwangstransfers, bin ich am nächsten Tag direkt zur 
unterlegenen Order Seite gewechselt und habe auf Erengard mir 
einen Destrotwink erstellt (der aber nicht hoch gekommen ist). Um
halt die Kräfte auszugleichen. Und jetzt bin ich doch auf beiden
Seiten auf der Gewinnerseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2009)

Ich habe nur die Frage nach Ulduar und TW beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Ulduar ist meilenweit davon entfernt, eine Crapinstanz zu sein. Wer sich dafür interessiert, was aktuelle WoW Spieler dazu sagen, soll mal im WoW Forum gucken, da gibt es einen Thread zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Frage nach Ulduar und TW beantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ansichtsache, wer eine herausforderung OHNE künstlich erschwerte Bosse ala Achievments, oder wies so schön heißt "Hardmodes" sucht ist in Ulduar falsch. (wenn man von Raidern ausgeht die einiges an Erfahrung aufweißen können)


----------



## zadros (23. April 2009)

ich pack nichtmal die softmodes, aber is mir auch wurscht, da ich den ganzen item schnickschnack für spass net brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (23. April 2009)

@LoD_Lari

Ja habe auch viel gutes von Ulduar der ERSTEN Raidinstanz in WotlK gehört.
Wäre sogar fast gewillt mir das nochmal anzusehen.

Aber WoW hat für mich dazu immer noch zuviele Fehler, die auch
gefixed gehören. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich nie zu War gekommen,
wenn die nicht AV und Balancing so derbe verhauen hätten. 

Warhammer  und WoW haben glaube ich beide im Moment das selbe
Problem. Angst vorm jeweils anderen. Beide sind zu früh gekommen
mit zu vielen Bugs und nicht komplett fertig (Ja auch WotlK). Beide
bringen viele Patches und Hotfixes zu überhastet raus um ja kein
Boden zu verlieren. 

Warhammer hat nur 3 größere Probleme. 
Nicht die breite Basis um Fehler auch mal aus zu sitzen
Keine Zeit gehabt sich eine Vertrauensvorschuss zu erarbeiten
Laggs bei zu großen Massen, die WoW auch hat, aber hier mit wirbt man 
nunmal als Hauptpunkt damit und dann muss es passen. Wenn WG mal
mehr laggt macht das nicht soviel (solang es nicht umgreift)


----------



## Lari (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ansichtsache, wer eine herausforderung OHNE künstlich erschwerte Bosse ala Achievments, oder wies so schön heißt "Hardmodes" sucht ist in Ulduar falsch. (wenn man von Raidern ausgeht die einiges an Erfahrung aufweißen können)


Das stimmt nicht. Bei normalem Zeitaufwand, also als Casual Gamer, ist man mehrere Wochen damit beschäftigt, die Instanz zu clearen. Selbst Ensidia stand 4 Stunden am letzten Boss. Wenn man jetzt progressiv raidet, und Tag für Tag in der Raidinstanz hängt, soll man sich nicht wundern, dass man sie in einer ID schafft.
Wir hatten 5 1/2 Stunden verteilt auf zwei Raidabende in der ersten ID und haben ganze 4 von 14 Bossen geschafft. Und wir sind nicht gerade schlecht, eine normale kleine Raidgilde.
Und der künstlich erschwerte Content bringt nicht nur Achievements, sondern auch verbesserten Loot sowie ganz am Ende Zugang zu Algalon, DEM Boss in Ulduar. Aber lass mich raten: von dem wusstest du nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Omidas: Ja, Naxxramas war selbst als Einstiegsraider sehr einfach. In Ulduar wipen die Leute reihenweise am Trash, weils nicht mehr nur bomben ist. Zum PvP in WoW sag ich lieber nichts, das ist Käse. Jemandem, der PvP sucht, lege ich weiterhin WAR ans Herz, mit dem Hinweis, dass es momentan bzw. seit 7 Monaten fast durchgehend mehr oder minder gravierende Probleme gibt.

Edit: Ziemlich weit OffTopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Im übrigen wollen dich nur die Leute wieder zu Wow bringen die kein WAR mehr spielen, ich hab ja versucht dich bei WAR zu halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey, das ist aber eine unwahre Unterstellung!

Ich wollte ich "nicht wieder zu Wow bringen" und außerdem spiele ich selbst aktiv Warhammer ^^

Der TE hat lediglich in seinem Eröffnungspost geschieben "...auf OrvR scheiß ich", weshalb ich ihm einfach eine Alternative ohne ORvR aufzeigen wollte in denen sowohl Instanzen als auch BG/Scenarios existieren ^^


Mir ist es doch echt vollkommen egal, wer aller was spielt ^^
Ich will weder jemanden von War abbringen, noch dabei halten, jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm mehr zusagt.

@Omidas:
Sehr Recht, was du schreibst, sehe ich genauso...
Mythic hat verhastet WAR rausgebracht und ne große Anzahl von Nutzern von Wow abgezogen...
Daraufhin hat Wow einige Features aus War eingebaut etwas hier und da gedeichselt und ebenfalls verhastet ein AddOn rausgebracht...
Dann unfertige Patches und Bugfixes von beiden Seiten,
nur um schneller was rauszubringen -.-

kA warum das so verläuft jedoch denke ich, bringt das niemandem etwas,
weder den Spielern, die durch massive Probleme den Spaß am Zocken verlieren,
noch den Publishern die durch gefrusteten Spielern community und Kunden verlieren...


----------



## Elindir (23. April 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> www.seidseit.de ^^


jaja seit und seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



netter link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Norjena schrieb:


> Dieser Dk spielt unterhalb von 1300Rating, dort trifft man auf Schurken die sich an einer Magierin! Todhauen (dauer ca 2Minuten, aber er geht vor mir down^^)
> 
> Der Dk ist im übrigen mit den letzen Pachtes sowas von übel generft worden...zu recht, aber dennoch hart. Die Balance in Wow passt im großen und ganzen, ist ähnlich der in WAR. In der Arena ist wirklich Skill entscheiden (klar es gibt Fotm Teams die besser sind als andere, aber es gibt immer ca 2-3Fotm Teamarten, bei denen entscheidet auch wieder Skill)
> 
> ...


jo dies mag sein, aber dennoch sind in den top 100 Arena Teams (weltweit) über 25% DK Kombinationen... obwohl es hunderte Kombinationen geben würde... (klar, in WAR sind die Rubbel Gruppen auch immer BW/Sigi bzw Sorce/DoK

außerdem halte ich nicht von der PvP Situation im Moment in WAR. Das ein Mage mit einem Cast ein Gegner onehitten kann ist wohl ultra dämlich. Zudem er noch tausend CC Möglichkeiten hat... als Warri hat man ja die üble looser karte gezogen...



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Frage nach Ulduar und TW beantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ich mach dir auch keine Vorwürfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die Antwort habe ich wohl vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene WoW ist sicher gut und nett (mich interessiert halt mehr PvP, und da hat WAR mehr zu bieten. Oder besser gesagt, das PvP im WAR gefällt mir besser)


----------



## zadros (23. April 2009)

Für einige ist auch das GvG und PvP von Guild Wars eher etwas als WAR - es gibt ja fast für alles nun ein Spiel also für jeden Spieltyp
Age of Conan rappelt sich auch wieder auf ist echt spaßig geworden und hat derbe performancesprünge gemacht

Ich glaube das größte Problem ist die Einstellung der Spieler ( mich eingeschlossen ) Wir sind alle übersättigt und sehnen uns nach dem Gefühl zurück an dem wir das
erste mal soetwas episches wie ein MMORPG angefangen haben.


----------



## superelton86 (23. April 2009)

Könnt ihr euren weohwe-Schmutz bitte auf eurer Seite vom Zaun lassen, danke!


----------



## Derrania (23. April 2009)

Also während ihr gestern in den Städteinis auf Erengrad rumgelagged seit wars in Donnerberg super lagfrei... Auch als Vanen etwas zu zahlreich vorbei kam /wave :-) ... nice Fights 

Frag mich eh warum die ganzen Whiners die Gruppenrvr suchen und garkeinen Zerg wollen, nicht einfach in gelockte Zonen ausweichen ? Platz is da doch genug, laggen tut es auch nicht und ein Keepraid-Zerg wird da sicher auch net rumlungern ... Solche Gruppen gibt es doch auf beiden Seiten ?!? Aber nein man rennt in den normalen Zonen rum und wundert sich das man auch ma mit einer Gruppe von 4 WBs umgerubbelt wird , das es laggt  usw...  

Also schaut in den /1 - Dann wisst ihr wo man uns findet
Altdorf könnt ihr geschenkt haben :-)


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> sehnen uns nach dem Gefühl zurück an dem wir das
> erste mal soetwas episches wie ein MMORPG angefangen haben.



Episches Lineage 2 auf nem Privatserver ohne Qeusts und so, lvl Speed glaub X300, mit tollem Item gefamre am GM Shop, Gold wurde nur gefarmt um Waffen noch höher zu entchanten^^. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....naja gut, ich weiß was du meinst, mein ertes richtiges MMO war Guild Wars, was ich immernoch gerne mal zwischendruch spiele.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. April 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euren weohwe-Schmutz bitte auf eurer Seite vom Zaun lassen, danke!


lol, was für ein unheimlich sinnvoller Beitrag :-o
Vielen Dank dass du uns mit deiner Weisheit beehrst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zadros schrieb:


> Ich glaube das größte Problem ist die Einstellung der Spieler ( mich eingeschlossen ) Wir sind alle übersättigt und sehnen uns nach dem Gefühl zurück an dem wir das erste mal soetwas episches wie ein MMORPG angefangen haben.


hach *seufzt*
Genauso wird wahrscheinlich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist das nur für eine Welt, in denen der Spielspaß dem Gewinn und Nutzerzahlen untergeordnet wird?
Früher war alles besser... ^^


----------



## zadros (23. April 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Was ist das nur für eine Welt, in denen der Spielspaß dem Gewinn und Nutzerzahlen untergeordnet wird?
> Früher war alles besser... ^^




Haha das erinnert mich daran wie ich bei Dark Age of Camelot meinen Nachtschatten angefangen hab und sowas von stundenlang gebraucht hab auf level 7-10 weil ich dauerhaft verreckt bin, da ich nicht wusste dass man seine skills trainieren muss!


----------



## Enos (23. April 2009)

Wartezeiten sind ja Extrem Fies geworden im T1... wie kommt das?


----------



## zadros (23. April 2009)

weniger spieler im T1 = längere Wartezeiten ... die meisten sind nun T3-4


----------



## Lari (23. April 2009)

T1 Szenarien?
Keine neuen Spieler, die neuen Klassen haben nun auch mal alle angespielt. Ist doch klar, dass T1 leerer wird.


----------



## DerTingel (23. April 2009)

Derrania schrieb:


> Frag mich eh warum die ganzen Whiners die Gruppenrvr suchen und garkeinen Zerg wollen, nicht einfach in gelockte Zonen ausweichen ?



wenn ich reines gruppen rvr ohne kampagne, krieg, fortschritt für die eigene fraktion etc. haben möchte, dann spiele ich lieber GW. dort geht es um einiges taktischer zu und an die vielfalt an skill- und klassenkombinationen kommt in den nächsten x jahren auch kein anderes pvp spiel dran. 
der vorteil den WAR nunmal hat, die rvr kämpfe sind geschickt in die kampagne eingefügt. man kann etwas erreichen und seiner fraktion zum "sieg" verhelfen. man kämpft in einer offenen welt, in der es nunmal möglich ist von anderen gruppen im kampf überrascht zu werden und nunmal nicht immer nur eine 6vs6, 12vs12 etc situation vorhanden ist. das macht den reiz aus. 
bevor ich nurnoch in den nicht umkämpften gebieten unterwegs bin, kündige ich eher meinen account, denn dann hat das spiel für mich eindeutig sein ziel verfehlt. aber es gibt ja glücklicherweise mehr als nur ein umkämpftes t4 gebiet...meist jedenfalls. und man muss sich ja nicht dass gebiet aussuchen, in dem die massen kämpfen.
mfg


----------



## Ascían (23. April 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> wenn ich reines gruppen rvr ohne kampagne, krieg, fortschritt für die eigene fraktion etc. haben möchte, dann spiele ich lieber GW. dort geht es um einiges taktischer zu und an die vielfalt an skill- und klassenkombinationen kommt in den nächsten x jahren auch kein anderes pvp spiel dran.
> der vorteil den WAR nunmal hat, die rvr kämpfe sind geschickt in die kampagne eingefügt. man kann etwas erreichen und seiner fraktion zum "sieg" verhelfen. man kämpft in einer offenen welt, in der es nunmal möglich ist von anderen gruppen im kampf überrascht zu werden und nunmal nicht immer nur eine 6vs6, 12vs12 etc situation vorhanden ist. das macht den reiz aus.
> bevor ich nurnoch in den nicht umkämpften gebieten unterwegs bin, kündige ich eher meinen account, denn dann hat das spiel für mich eindeutig sein ziel verfehlt. aber es gibt ja glücklicherweise mehr als nur ein umkämpftes t4 gebiet...meist jedenfalls. und man muss sich ja nicht dass gebiet aussuchen, in dem die massen kämpfen.
> mfg



Sehe ich ähnlich. Der Thirll ist halt einfach größer, mit einer gut eingespielten 6er Grp in einer umkäpften Zone zu roamen und dabei auch mal derbe vor die Luke zu bekommen, dafür aber auch mal zu 6. 20-40 Spieler auseinanderzunehmen ist das was WAR faszinierend macht.


Die Lags sind imho dabei das größte Problem, gefolgt von Fraktionsbalance.


Zu WoW:

Habs pre BC gerne gespielt, da hats auch mal Monate gedauert bis die pro-Gilden eine Ini clear hatten. Heute ist es nur noch ein Abklatsch seiner Selbst, viel zu massentauglich und zu viel Blumen pflücken. An sich kein schlechtes Spiel, aber zu bunt, zu leicht (gescriptete Encounter werden immer leichter sein als menschliche Gegner) und zu kanalisiert (Items, Items, Items ,Items, Items, und ähhh...Items). Achievements interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Die alten PvP-Titel waren geil, da hat man als keliner Rang 8 zu den Rang 14, 15 Typen aufgeschaut wie zu T3-Trägern als jemand der grad BWL clear hatte.


----------



## Enos (23. April 2009)

So leer das mann 20 min wartet auf ein Sz? Das war noch nie so..


----------



## zadros (24. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Lags sind imho dabei das größte Problem, gefolgt von Fraktionsbalance.



genau das!


BTW warum killst du meine kleine sefa immer als erstes *heul* ich muss doch heilen! Mein Team meckert immer wenn ich so schnell sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (24. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ich muss doch heilen!



Das dürfte dabei das Problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

